# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  podizanje djece vegetarijanaca i makrobioticara

## sundrops

Proteklih nekoliko dana sam iscitavala starije teme vezane uza vegetarijanstvo i makrobiotiku  te me to potaklo da otvorim novu temu,ali sa drugacijim nacinom pristupa .
Naime,molila bih da se ovoj temi prikljuce ljudi koji prakticiraju vegetarijanstvo/makrobiotiku unutar svoje obitelji a da je isto tako zaobidju oni koji ne podrzavaju takav nacin prehrane te da se suzdrze komentara o stetnosti inih oblika prehrane.
Moj maleni ce uskoro navrsiti godinu dana i dobro bi nam dosli savjeti koji su proizvodi korisni za koristiti u tako malenih guza te bih bila zahvalna i na svim ostalim savjetima vezano uza podizanje djece na vegetarijanskoj/makrobiotickoj prehrani.netko bi mogao  reci da su to dva dosta razlicita vida prehrane no mi u biti plesemo izmedju njih dva(mm i ja, iako malenomu nista mlijecnog/mesnog nismo nudili,niti to zelimo).
Takodjer bih molila ostale da jave kako se nose sa izazovima okoline,ljudi koji kada cuju kako dijete podizemo kao vegetarijanca se odmah krizaju i ispituju kako nadoknadjujemo zeljezo,pa jel jede zumanjke(«koji su potrebni za razvoj mozga»)i tako dalje..Jeste li i vi se susretali sa takvim pitanjima i koji su vasi bili odgovori?
Hvala unaprijed
[/i]

----------


## anchi

Moj malecki se još nije rodio, ali sam dosta razmišljala o toj temi. Prije trudnoće sam prakticirala makrobiotiku i namjeravam joj se vratiti (sada mi u trudnoći neke stvari ne pašu). Uglavnom, mogu ti preporučiti dučančić u kojemu sam ja kupovala voće i povrće iz organskog domaćeg uzgoja. Planiram tamo kupovati i za malog kada dođe vrijeme za nadohranu. Evo linka: http://www.bio-zrno.hr/nase_aktivnosti.htm Na dnu stranice možeš vidjeti gdje kupiti njihove proizvode. Zgodni su mi i dućani bio&bio gdje se isto tako mogu kupiti i knjige i namirnice za takvu vrstu prehrane. 
Što se tiče okoline, nemoj se previše opterećivati time. Jednostavno je ako živite sami, kompliciranije ako dijelite kućanstvo. Jednostavno ignoriraj primjedbe, a redovita kontrola krvne slike će ti reći paše li članovima obitelji takva prehrana ili ne. To je dovoljan argument. Također pripazi da se taj način prehrane poštuje jer ima 'dobronamjernih' baka, teta i ostalih koji djeci po skrivečki trpaju neželjene namirnice u usta. Meni se moja svekrva 'hvalila' da nećakinji daje mlijeko kad je čuva jer njena mama ne zna da djetetu treba dati kravlje mlijeko.
 :shock: I moj omiljeni stav: mama treba vjerovati svojoj intuiciji!  :Wink:

----------


## Irenica

slazem se s anchi.
mm i ja smo vec godinama vegetarijanci, tj. ja sam cijeli zivot i bas mi nista nije falilo. imam savrsenu krv i nejedenje mesa me puno puta izvuklo od kakvih gadnijih bolestina.
sada  nasa beba ima 6 mjeseci i jos je iskljucivo dojim, ali sam vec ranije isplanirala uvodjenje hrane.  
dakle:sto vise sirovo i svjeze (kao kasica ili iscjedjeni sok) i voce i povrce, puno klica koje su izuzetno zdrave i bogate, eventualno za laksu probavu s malo maslinovog ili sezamovog ulja-mora biti hladno presano. zatim zitarice bez glutena kuhano tako da ostane puno sluzi pomjesano s mojim mlijekom.
zatim razne sjemenke:suncokret, lan, sezam. zatim pareno zeleno lisnato povrce s malo maslinovog ulja i malo parenog tofua.
sve bez soli, secera ili drugih zacina do prvog rodjendana.

evo,nadam se da ce ti pomoci.
btw. imam puno prijatelja cija su djeca vegearijanci od rodjenja i nista im ne fali, stovise zdravija su i naprednija od ostale djece,a neka vec i u skolu idu.

----------


## Irenica

joj oprostite cure ja skroz skrenuh s teme.

nasi svi rodjaci i prijatelji su upozoreni da mi ne jedemo meso i jako dobro znaju koji je nas stav o tome, tako da nemamo problema s time kod onih koji jedu meso, a vecina ih ne jede tako da se slazu s nama.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Evo i mene ovdje. 
Sundrops, jako si lijepo napisala uvod, nadam se da ce tako i biti! Konstruktivna rasprava.

Preporucujem svima knjigu PRIRODNO I ZDRAVO ZA BEBE I DJECU od J.B. PEjic... ima korisnih savjeta koji su mi izvrsno posluzili za moje pocetke s Omi.
http://www.superknjizara.hr/knjiga.p...481&PHPSESSID=

Uglavnom, pocecci dohrane sa 6.mjeseci svodili su se na kuhanu integralnu organsku rizu (sa vise vode nego inace) ispasiranu (tada sam bila nadobudna i cak odbijala koristiti elektricne aparate. ne znam hocu li opet tako.. takoder nismo krenuli s vocem tada nego bas s rizom) i to je bilo to. PA zobene pahuljice s vocem...
Ali stvarno se ne sjecam tocno kad sto jer vec dugo nisam u bebastoj fazi, a tek cu za 4 mjeseca i sama krenuti sa time, stoga preporucam knjigu da ne kazem nesto krivo.

Okolina.. pa cuj.. vazno je imati vazne argumente koje mozes jasno, glasno i kratko ireferirati (jer ionako nitko ne slusa dugo..), pa kad ljudi skuze da znas sto radis (i bolje od njih) posramljeno zasute! To su uglavnom sve bapske price koje cujes pa ponekad treba jednostavno tu temu izbjeci (s prabakama.. sto cu njima uopce objasnjavati.....).

Neki primjeri..
Zeljezo? Proso, blitva i zeleno lisnato povrce
Kalcij? Integralni sezam lagano proprzne (bez ulja) na tavici da pocne pucketat, pa ga treba smljevit u suribachiju i posipavati po svem zivom. Moze se uzeti i crni sezam koji je jos obilniji nutrijentima, ali je gorak i meni bas nije prefin.

B vitamin, bjelancevine?
Tzv. slatka riza (makrobioticari znaju... najbolje mi je kad je spomenem pa ljudi kazu jooj, ma ja ti ne volim to.. misle da je to zasladena riza) je punija bjelancevina od obicne!
Treba provjeriti kada se mogu uvesti zitarice tipa ARAMANTH i QUINOA koje su brzo kuhane, fine i mekane za papanje... Ali i one su bogatije bjelancevinama, b vitaminom i zeljezom.
Heljdu se ne smije jedno dulje vrijeme.. vise se ne sjecam zasto...

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Ako se ikad dvoumite u vezi zdravlja djece vegetarijanaca, nemojte!  :Smile:  Nema zdravijih od njih! 

I jos jedna bitna stvar. Ljudi misle kako otezavamo djeci zivot sa tim izdvajanjem. I sama sam to mislila i da, jedno vrijeme u vrticu je bilo malo teze jer se morala boriti za svoja prava (kad bi je tjerali da jede sto nece)... ali ja sada imam dijete koje zna biti drugacije i ponosno je na to. Drugacije u smislu, da je dio drustva a da zna da ne mora slijediti sve sto rade drugi. Ovako je svjesna da smo razliciti jedni od drugih a ipak se volimo i zivimo zajedno. Mislim da je to vazna spoznaja. Iako, naravno, izuzetno se veseli kad sazna da je netko vegetarijanac od njoj poznatih.  :Smile:

----------


## smile8

I mi smo veg, i mislim da je to najbolje sto djetetu mozes pruziti. Uciti ga da jede zivotinje, uf, uzas!
Baka i djed nece biti nikada sami sa djetetom,jer prije su se uvijek hvalili kak ce oni " nahraniti" svoje unuce, jer je dijete jadno vjecito gladno  :Mad:  . Toliko o postivanju okoline.Neki kuze, neki ne. Mi samo vrlo ozbiljno kazemo-kod nas u obitelji zivotinje se ne jedu i to je to.
Irenica je super jelovnik dala kao i Anita   :Love:  !

----------


## Davor

prisutan

----------


## sundrops

Hvala Vam na odgovorima i savjetima(i uopce, na prisutnosti).
Ja takodjer ne vidim svog malenog samog kod bake na praznicima jer,osjecam da ni ona ne bi postovala nacin na koji Elija hranimo.
Irenice,nisi nista sa teme skrenula..nego htjedoh pitati..tvoja beba je sada jos malena no,kako joj planiras davati klice? Mozda usitnjene u suribachiju,onako svjeze?
Anita a-z,mi smo takodje se vodili po savjetima iz knjige prirodno i zdravo za bebe i djecu i veoma mi je draga ta knjiga,cesto potrazim rijesenje u njoj.Za amaranth i quinou sam saznala da se preporucaju od pocetka dohrane jer quinoa sadrzava sve esencijalne aminokiseline a amaranth je bogat bjelancevinama,željezom i kalcijem i osobito se preporuca zenama i duz trudnoce i dojenja.Mene mama kada zove obavezno pita-a sto je Eli danas papao i/ili a sto danas kuhas?pa kad joj spomenem quinou,amaranth,azuki ili slicno nasmije se,jer kao da joj japanski pricam..a tako je i sa ostalim ljudima koji se raspituju o nasem vegetarijanstvu,pa se tako lako izvucemo od daljnjih pitanja.

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Anita a-z,mi smo takodje se vodili po savjetima iz knjige prirodno i zdravo za bebe i djecu i veoma mi je draga ta knjiga,cesto potrazim rijesenje u njoj.Za amaranth i quinou sam saznala da se preporucaju od pocetka dohrane jer quinoa sadrzava sve esencijalne aminokiseline a amaranth je bogat bjelancevinama,željezom i kalcijem.


Bas mi je drago ovo cuti! Volim brzo kuhane, a zdrave stvari!   :Smile:

----------


## ra

i mi smo tu. zasada je sve ok, ljudi ok prihvaćaju da je mali vegi (bucko je, pa se svi pitaju čime ga to hranim!). uglavnom idem po knjizi j.b.pejić. i nama su žitarice bile početak. sad već papa dosta toga i mislim da neće biti problema.

u početku me je bilo frka kako ću ga ostaviti s nekim (čitaj: baka), ali vidim da su sad to obje, nakon priče i priče, već skroz prihvatile. kao što anita kaže, moraš imati dobre argumente i biti dobro potkovan. 

jedino, mali je znatiželjan, sve trpa u usta, tako se desilo na jednom rođendanu da je skoro pojeo i komad šunke dok ga je držala jedna frendica i jela sendvič. ne možeš uvijek upozoriti sve. i ne znam kako ćemo s tim dok sam ne postane svjestan. ali, neću se time opterećivati...

----------


## lucky day

evo i nas... bas mi je drago da imamo 'svoj' topic ugodne atmosfere...
luka i ja smo lakto-ovo... mm jede meso...
pritisak blize okoline nije zanemariv u toj situaciji ali za sad ide... 

doktor i pedijatar su nam super iako nismo uopce birali veggie-friendly vec samo po preporuci (cak mesojeda) da su to inace dobri i cijenjeni doktori...
ja trenutno  imam problem sa zeljezom prvi put i rjesavam ga...
luka k'o dren...

u poslijednje vrijeme sve vise skicam na makrobioticke recepte...
ali me jako zanimaju stari i sve vise zaboravljani kontinentalni vegetarijanski recepti...
pa ako znate kako se radi pita bazlamaca, bijeli zganci, istipci (nesto slicno ghiju), popara itd.-ja bi recept rado...

ovdje se jede roshti... nije hiper zdravo i ne bi davala maloj djeci jer je przeno ali je fino i jednostavno:
kuhani krompir se nariba na ribez i zacini (mnogi ga vole s puno papra)...
u njega se doda maslaca (vegani mogu margarin)...
ta smjesa se zapece  u tavici na malo ulja da se napravi rumena kora s jedne i druge strane...
izgleda kao debela, grbava krumpirova palacinka...  :Laughing:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Cisto sam se sjetila neceg..

Ljudi cesto pitaju kako doci do vaznih MINERALA.. kalcij, zeljezo, magnezij itd...

Nema boljeg nacina za doci do njih je tako da ih ni ne izgubimo, a to je ne konzumirati bijeli secer.

----------


## lucky day

eto da se onda i nadovezem- za gubitak zeljeza jedan vazan faktor je i krvaranje... to je jedan od razloga zasto ga zene imaju opcenito manje u odnosu na muskarce i sklonije su granicnim vrijednostima.. bez obzira na prehranu...
za djecu sam citala da je dobro da im se ne daje kravlje mlijeko zato jer nesto u njemu izaziva mikroskopska krvarenja u crijevima i stoga je nepovoljno sto se gubitka zeljeza tice...to ne vrijedi za mlijecne preradjevine,posebice ne jogurt...
jos jedan razlog zasto je dojenje toliko bitno...i da traje cim dulje...

----------


## Saradadevii

Vec neko vrijeme mislim nesto napisati , ali nikako da se javi zgodna prilika pa bih se samo sada prijavila, Nasa obitelj je veganska i to  sattvika yogickog smjera s naglaskom na sirovu hranu, a sve zbog duhovno-eticko-mentalno-ekolosko-fizickih razloga (otprilike tim redom po prioritetima razloga)
Ono sto mi je zanimljivo je to kak' je sundrops stavila topik na attachment parenting....sto mislite zasto? 
i to kak' ga moderatori nisu prebacili na Odgoj.
dobro da nisu   :Smile:

----------


## Davor

Hmmm... čekaj da razmislim... valjda zato što je kad nosiš dijete u marami nešto lakše uloviti kupus nego zeca... ili je pitanje ipak bilo retoričko :?

----------


## marta

sorry sta se petljam, nismo vegetarijanci, al imam pitanje za iskusnije.
mi jedemo meso/ribu otprilike 2 puta tjedno s tendencijom opadanja odnosno nekad prodje i 2 tjedna bez mesa ili ribe. zapravo to je nebitno. 

Lovro koji ima sad 3 godine ne jede meso. bar se to ne moze tako nazvati. nista mu ne fali ali se ponekad pitam hoce li mu naskoditi to sto ponekad jede samo prilog. hocu reci, ne smatram da je vegetarijanstvo kad izbacis bolonjez a pojedes pastu, nego bas suprotno da je daleko od toga. a imam osjecaj da Lovro ponekad jede upravo tako. pa si onda tu i tamo zabrijem da to mozda bas i nije u redu...

joj koji post  :Rolling Eyes:  . kad nisam ni sama sigurna jel tu ima ista za razmisljanje ili ne.

----------


## Saradadevii

nije retoricko, imam ja cijeli ekspoze sto se mojeg odgovora tice, ali nemam sada vremena. za pisanje
u medjuvremenu me zanima sto ostali misle.
kupus pase s maramom, ali, kakve veze ima s, recimo, zajednickim spavanjem, ha?   :Smile:  
tu mi vise pase uzgoj zivotinja (a gdje se one uzgajaju, tu je uvijek neka proizvodnja mesa, direkt ili indirekt), pa se svi po zimi stisnu jedni uz druge, jer je zivad u jedinoj drugoj slobodnoj prostoriji...

bas me zanima kako ces se sada iskobeljati iz ovoga  :Smile:

----------


## marta

deder zaobidji retoriku pa meni odgovori. ako se uopce ima sta odgovoriti.

----------


## lucky day

:Laughing:  aj ne bulaznite!
to se topic sakrio medju 'ludjake' koji nose djecu, spavaju s njima i dugo ih doje...
dakle skrtice jedne najobicnije - nece kupiti kinderbet,niti hodalice lingistule, adaptirano... pa se medju njima upjesno skrivamo mi koji necemo ni dijete posteno nahraniti...

----------


## lucky day

marta,ja mislim da bi mozda mogla malo pripaziti da mu dajes hranu koja bi mu davala ono sto bi mu eventualno moglo faliti nejedenjem mesa... posto vi ne jedete puno mesa vjerojatno je i vasa kuhinja dosta bogata sama po sebi tako da se ne trebes nesto bjesomucno educirati i truditi... samo malcice  :Wink:

----------


## Davor

Pa zapravo ima. Odrasli si mogu priuštiti krnju prehranu na neko vrijeme ili kao dio terapije, ili u postupku prilagodbe na neku drugu prehranu, ili - u krizi. Hraniti djecu na krnji način nije baš OK. Uglavnom je dobro neku tradicionalnu prehranu koja je najsličnija sklonostima prilagoditi i koristiti, jer tradicija uglavnom podrazumijeva nekoliko generacija koje si takvom prehranom nisu narušile zdravlje. Nutricionistički mambo-džambo na kraju samo potvrdi ono što je već očito.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Lovro koji ima sad 3 godine ne jede meso. bar se to ne moze tako nazvati. nista mu ne fali ali se ponekad pitam hoce li mu naskoditi to sto ponekad jede samo prilog. hocu reci, ne smatram da je vegetarijanstvo kad izbacis bolonjez a pojedes pastu, nego bas suprotno da je daleko od toga. a imam osjecaj da Lovro ponekad jede upravo tako. pa si onda tu i tamo zabrijem da to mozda bas i nije u redu...


Meni se čini da dobro briješ. Isto kao što ima mesoždera koji se loše hrane (krumpir i meso na sto na načina, salata kad u marami uloviš kupus  :Grin:  ), tako je i vegetarijanstvo bazirano na prilozima i tjesteninama - nezdravo i prilično loša prehrana. 
Bili vegetarijanci ili ne, svi bi trebali težiti nekoj izbalansiranoj prehrani - a ja se tu prva mogu poklopiti ušima i odgristi još jedan red čokolade.

----------


## Saradadevii

> deder zaobidji retoriku pa meni odgovori. ako se uopce ima sta odgovoriti.



shic, silo necista ,  ovo je topik samo za biljozdere
iako , kako cujem, i ti ces to u studenom privremeno biti...
 :Love:

----------


## Saradadevii

marto, sorissimus, nisam ti vidjela pitanje...
evo sad cu promisljati pa ti brzo reci.

----------


## seni

> Cisto sam se sjetila neceg..
> 
> Ljudi cesto pitaju kako doci do vaznih MINERALA.. kalcij, zeljezo, magnezij itd...
> 
> Nema boljeg nacina za doci do njih je tako da ih ni ne izgubimo, a to je ne konzumirati bijeli secer.


e ovo je jako tocno. s tim da bih ja bijelom seceru dodala i velike kolicine kave i crnog caja, te bijelo brasno.

marta, ako ima dosta grahorica, graha, boba, graska, lece, integralnih zitarica, sira, jogurta, badema, oraha, ljesnjaka i slicno mislim da nije problem. 
ako volite tofu i sejtan  (sad ce davor opaliti po ovim azijatskim cudesima  :Razz:  ) to je dobrodosli dodatak. mislim da je nesto ribe takode dobro ako je volite i etickii ili neki drugi principi vas ne prijece u tome.

----------


## marta

ma Lovro jede tako samo onda kad je neki mesni dan tipa peceno i krumpiri. onda on jede samo krumpire i drugi prilog ili salatu. a to fakat jedemo jednom mjesecno. inace se hranimo, sto bi Davor rekao, vrlo tradicionalno. zato sam se dvoumila oko svog pitanja. on jede sve osim mesa, boba i prokulica. a kad to imamo za rucak, ispada da jede samo prilog. ponekad pojede komadic piletine ili slanine.

----------


## Saradadevii

> on jede sve osim mesa, boba i prokulica.



zvuci sasvim uravnotezeno.

----------


## marta

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> deder zaobidji retoriku pa meni odgovori. ako se uopce ima sta odgovoriti.
> 
> 
> 
> shic, silo necista ,  ovo je topik samo za biljozdere
> iako , kako cujem, i ti ces to u studenom privremeno biti...


ja cu tablu slanine, pa s njom u pretinac na kolodvoru.   :Razz:

----------


## momze

> to se topic sakrio medju 'ludjake' koji nose djecu, spavaju s njima i dugo ih doje...
> dakle skrtice jedne najobicnije - nece kupiti kinderbet,niti hodalice lingistule, adaptirano... pa se medju njima upjesno skrivamo mi koji necemo ni dijete posteno nahraniti...


  :Laughing:  

meni nekako ovaj topic spada ovdje, nikako na 'odgoj'. jedino gdje bi ga, mozda, stavila je na 'zdravlje djece' no i to je upitno. kao sto je AP izbor roditelja, tako je i podizanje djece na makrobiotickoj ili vegetarijanskoj ishrani. 

i bas mi je drago da je topik ovdje.   :Smile:  

ja sam bila vegetarijanka 5 godina i onda sam u 4-om mjesecu trudnoce pocela jesti meso - jednostavno mi je tijelo trazilo. sada ga jedem jednom  u 3-4 tjedna, no mislim da cu uskoro prestati. Zach je do sada probao ribu i teletinu. jos uvijek nisam na cisto da li da mu dajem ili uskracujem meso...

----------


## lucky day

ako je  taj jedan dan u mjesecu pa caki nesto cesce onda, pobogu, ne moras brinuti...
ionako je djeci (pogotovo npr. od 1-3,4) bolje pratiti sto sve pojedu u TJEDNU a ne DANU  ili OBROKU... pa onda videjti ako bi im mozda neceg falilo... npr. analizom popisa sve hrane koju je dijete pojelo i popilo tijekom tjedan dana...

----------


## -Sanja-

> ja sam bila vegetarijanka 5 godina i onda sam u 4-om mjesecu trudnoce pocela jesti meso - jednostavno mi je tijelo trazilo.


Meni se isto dogodilo. Kakvi kiseli krastavci, meni je iz usta virila buđola  :shock: bez kruha

MM je totalni mesojed u stvari ima loš odnos prema hrani jer je vjerojatno istraumatiziran u djetinstvu. Niki je mali gurman i upravo sam mu počela pripremati hranu prema knjizi Hrana za tijelo i dušu. Mesni obrok jede 1 tjedno. Jako voli povrće i leću. Nekako mu puštam da sam bira hranu.
Čitala sam u Moje dijete od P. Leach da su djeci u vrtiću davali da sami biraju hrani i da su prvo jeli, naravno, nekvalitetnu hranu kakvu djeca i odrasli vole, ali u duljem periodu su instiktivno počeli birati uravnoteženu prehranu. Tako da i mali Lovro vjerojatno ima taj instinkt koji sam skužila kod Nikija. U subotu kod mojih na objedu je sa cijelog stola svega i svačega odabrao BLITVU za početak.
Ja osobno se ne volim svrstavati u razrede i podrazrede ali pokušavam se hraniti na dobrobit tijela i savjesti. Samo nikako da oprostim morskim plodovima i ribi  :/

----------


## mendula

> ...ima loš odnos prema hrani jer je vjerojatno istraumatiziran u djetinstvu.


Može malo detaljnije?  :Smile:

----------


## -Sanja-

Evo detaljnije.

Jednom prilikom dok je Niki malo jeo malo se igro pa opet red jela pa kad poželi red igre moja sveki, koja je izvanredna osoba i iskreno je volim jer je takva, komentirala da bi i MM možda danas bolje jeo da su ga pustili da jede kad hoće, gdje hoće i što hoće. MMa je odgajala none koja je zaista bila dobra, ali je reda moralo biti. Tako da MM danas kad ga nitko ne pegla jede pizzu i sendviče. Povrće niti da proba, uopće ne zna kako koje povrće izgleda. 
S druge strane MM i ja smo instinktivno AP i uvijek smo osluškivali što bi Niki htio i dok nismo imali pojma što je AP. Tako da sam ga ja puštala da jede što voli i ne jede što ne voli. Nikad ga nisam hranila na silu ili nekakvu prevaru. Mogao je jesti rukama, nogama (imamo na fotografiji) ja bih poslije počistila dijete i pod bez problema (zaboravila sam napisati i sebe). Kad je htio jesti sam za stolom, jeo je, kad je htio pribor dobio je. Rezultat tog nereda nad kojim su se mnogu zgražali je da imam kikića od 21 mjesec koji jede sam za stolom priborom poput malog gospodina. Ja sam ga već ovo proljeće 1 put tjedno vodila u restoran jer mu je to špica i svi padaju u komu kad ga vide kako jede. Totalno smo off topic ali može biti korisno. Sada kad dođemo u jednu špageteriju s vrata viču hoćemo li odmah jedne crostine da se mali gospar zabavi dok stigne ostalo.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Sanja... to moze i ne mora biti pravilo. Da bi pustanje da se jede sto hoce zavrsilo time da s vremenom pozele jesti i zdravu hranu. To bi moglo pod 2 uvjeta:
1) Da losa hrana koju jedu NE IZAZIVA OVISNOST, a izaziva
2) Da dijete uopce ima naviku jesti zdravu hranu kako bi uopce znalo STO mora pozeljeti
3) da zdrava hrana bude i fina, a sjecam se da zdrava hrana moje mame NIJE bila fina

Ja iskreno nisam za takve izlete. Nikakva strasna sputavanja naravno... imaju oni i bake i djede sa kojima ce pretjerivati u losoj hrani, ali mi sami im to jos ne bi trebali davati.

Ustvari, drugaciji su stavovi iskljucivih vegetarijanaca/makrobioticara i onih koji imaju izlete i u druge prehrane. Ni ja se ne volim kategorizirat ustvari zato sto ljudi mrze kategorije i imaju predrasude, ali gdje spadam, spadam.

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::

S druge strane, djelomicno si u pravu ako ta losa hrana nije prelosa... Primjera radi.. prosli tjedan je mm bio na putu i ja stvaarno nisam stigla kuhati (stigla bi da sam na vecer sve pripremila ali nisam takav tip, volim veceri za sebe) i Omi i ja smo jele prvi dan pizzu narucenu, drugi dan njoke s gorgonzolom (inace ne jedemo mlij.proizvode) a treci smo  narucile lasagne   :Embarassed:  . Kako moje dijete IMA naviku jesti zdravo, 3. se dana pozalila da vec danima NISMO JELI. Da ono sto jedemo nije hrana i da jedva ceka da se vrati tata.  :Razz:  
Ja kuham gotovo stalno zdravo pa medu time ima jela koje Omi obozava i koja ne moze smisliti. Sto ako je nona tm kuhala zdravo i nefino? U svakom sucaju taj argument nije potkrijepljen i moze navesti na krivi put misleci da radimo dobro kad radimo lose. :/

----------


## anchi

> aj ne bulaznite!
> to se topic sakrio medju 'ludjake' koji nose djecu, spavaju s njima i dugo ih doje...
> dakle skrtice jedne najobicnije - nece kupiti kinderbet,niti hodalice lingistule, adaptirano... pa se medju njima upjesno skrivamo mi koji necemo ni dijete posteno nahraniti...


He, he, ovo me stvarno nasmijalo... Već mi je dosadilo sablažnjavati okolinu gore navedenim pa sam u fazi da naprosto šutim...

----------


## Davor

*Anita-AZ*  :D 
Strašno mi se dopalo kako si to napisala 8)

----------


## -Sanja-

:Laughing:  Samo sam napisala što što sam pročitala od P.Leach a memi se njena knjiga sviđa, pa sam računala da žena zna o čemu govori jer je hvale i ovdje na forumu.
Naravno da djetetu ne bih dala jesti lošu hranu. Jedna mi je kolegica rekla da ne pravim od djeteta debila jer mu ne nudim smoki - imat će kad cijeli život jesti smoki, a sad dok je mali bolje mi je da gricka bio grožđice.
 Btw. ja sam danas pravila štrucu od leće i pire s kimom i maslinovim uljem. To su drugim ljudima "prilozi", Marta je napisala da Lovro ponekad pojede samo priloge. Meni je to objed, a MMu opet nešto nejestivo mada je zaista ukusno.

Povlačim se iz ovog topica.

----------


## sundrops

ajd da podignem ,vezano za konzumaciju bijelog secera,cokolade,keksa i sl.
zelim sve to izbaciti van iz svoje prehrane,pa molim ako ima tko kakve informacije o stetnosti inih,da navede izvore..znam da se prije spominjala neka knjiga o stetnosti secera no sad nisam u prilici je nabavljati..pa molim argumente zasto to izbaciti-ne stoga sto mi nije znano da je stetan,vec da mi toliko omrkne pomisao na nj da vise ne dodjem u napast da takve proizvode pozelim.

----------


## ms. ivy

ako ih želiš izbaciti iz SVOJE prehrane, to je već tema za zdravlje odraslih.   :Wink:  

dapače, sjećam se da se tamo podosta pisalo o tome, maskirano u topice za čokoholičare ako se ne varam. maaa... idem potražiti.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Mm cita upravo SUGAR BLUES.. i vadio je neke stvarcice iz te knjige... budem stavila ovdje kad pronadjem...

----------


## ms. ivy

EVO što će vam se dogoditi ako ćete jesti puno slatkog   :Grin:

----------


## sundrops

Anita A-Z,puno hvala unaprijed!
ms.ivy,evo idem sad offline citati gdje si nas uputila.hvala na trudu pronalazenja!

----------


## sundrops

ms. ivy,znas onaj sindrom kada usred svoga mucenja skidanja kilograma vidis jako pretilu osobu,koja jedva hoda pa pomislis,boze moj,pa smrsavit cu makar sjekire padale?
e ako ti je to poznato,onda mozes razumjeti koji je ucinak imalo na mene citanje postova sa linka koji si zalijepila.

----------


## ms. ivy

odlično! u to ime ću si otvoriti čokoladu!   :Laughing:

----------


## Iznenadjena

Evo i mi se prikljucujemo ekipi vegija raznih vrsta. 

Nas troje smo vegani. Big deal! Iskreno, i sama sam imala problema nakon godina i godina lakto vegetarijanstva samu sebe uvjeriti da je veganstvo samo majusni korak dalje. Prva pomisao mi je bila sto cu kad dodem kuci s posla, gladna ko vuk, zaletim se do frizidera a u njemu nema niti komada bilo kakvog sira, jogurta, mlijecnih namaza i ostalih mlijecnih zvizdarija! Od cega cu pobogu napravit sendvic! A onda sam odlucila skocit na glavu u to, ostavit i mlijecne proizvode, pa sad jedem sendvice (ako bas nemam vremena za kuhanje) sa tofuom, seitanom, svjezim povrcem... i nije nikakav problem! Ustvari, prelazak na veganstvo imao je samo prizvuk problema tehnicke prirode, tipa, kako cu besamel spremiti bez mlijeka??

A onda je dosla trudnoca pa obrazlaganje da se ne namjeravam nalijevati mlijekom, da necu pocet glodat pilece nozice, bla bla bla, da se osjecam super s bebom i vlastitim tijelom! Nazivali me fundamentalisom, neodgovornom.. Ali, trudnoca prosla savrseno, beba zdrava, sve pet. Ja nisam ni sumnjala.

A onda je dosla beba pa se ljudi nastavili cudit sto je i  on veggie. Cula sam svasta - da to ne samo da nije u redu, nego mu uskracujemo elementarna prava, da kako mi mozemo znati sto on hoce, da ga maltretiramo, da damo djetetu komad mesa pa da vidimo kako se jede... Hvala bogu da je zdrav jer bi svako kihanje i proljev sigurno otislo na moju dusu i dusu njegovog vegetarijanstva! A ima i smijesnih situacija - neki dan me je jedna gospoda upitala 
kako znam da mi je dijete vegetarijanac!!! Ja nisam znala sto bi rekla, osim postavit joj protupitanje - kako ona zna da je njeno mesojed?

Nego, da ne duljim, uvijek mozes blesava pitanja i primjedbe, pa cak i one zloceste, svrstat u zivotnu rubriku "smijesna strana zivota" i nastavit dalje ne obaziruci se na tetke, strine, susjede, kolegice i slucajne prolaznike kojima bi ispunjenje zivotnog sna valjda bilo ugurat tvom klincu svjeze skuhanu hrenovku u usta!

Mislim da bi konacno trebali prestat ljudima koje se to najmanje tice, obrazlagat odluke koje se ticu nas samih, nasih zivota i zivota nase djece.

----------


## smile8

Cure molim vas, preporucite mi neku dobru makrobioticku kuharicu. Moja kuhinja je 99% indijska, sve puno zacina i ghija, pa bih zaplivala malo u zdravije vode. Mislila sam otici u Ilicu u bio&bio i tamo vidjeti neke od skupljih kuharica...kaj mislite?

Vec dugo zelim ovo napisati i stvarno ne bih zeljela da me itko krivo shvati, ali puno hvala sundrops sto je otvorila topic za nas veg, i jako sam se poveselila iscitavanju postova kad mi je ubrzo veselje splasnulo procitavsi par njih koji djeci daju zivotinju bar jednom tjedno i neuspjesnih pokusaja postajanja vegetarijanaca. Ili jedes zivotinje ili kuzis da zivotinje NISU hrana!!!!!!! Ne razumijem sto tu nije jasno.  Zao mi je djece kojima roditelji daju mrtve ( kuhane ili pecene ) zivotinje.
Ne bih voljela citati na ovom topicu o bolognesama ( il kak se to vec pise ) i kulenima    :Razz:  .
Pozdrav

----------


## -Sanja-

Hrana za tjelo i dušu - Bio & Bio, 160 kn. Ima dio posebno za djecu, ali sve je ok.

----------


## smile8

Hvala puno!  :Smile:

----------


## Saradadevii

Makrobioticke kuharice:

1. J. Boban Pejic: Kuham i jedem zdravo (za djecu, mogu se pridruziti i odrasli; nas omiljeni recept su muffini)

2. J. B. P. Prirodno i slatko (zdravi deserti bez secera)

knjige iz serijala Zlate Nanic:

3. Kolaci za zdravlje: bez jaja, secera, mlijeka, cokolade...(ovdje bi to nazvali "Impossible cake")

4. Nasa tradicijska jela na zdraviji nacin

5.Jela od ljekovitog bilja

Vegetarijanske kuharice (bez mesa, ribe i jaja, a s mlijekom i mlijecnim proizvodima, recepti se mogu modificirati i koristiti nezivotinjska mlijeka):

6. Andrea i Tino Pavlin: Vegetarijanska kuharica 1 i 2

7. Nova Kuharica (izdavac Dvostruka Duga, ayurvedski bazirana)

8. Juha od kamenja (izdavac Ananda Marga Yoga Drustvo, recepti s raznih strana svijeta, lakto-vegetarijanski, jednostavni, preporucujem)

Veganske kuharice:

9. Grogan and Stepaniak: Dairy-free and delicious (vrlo inventivni recepti kako napraviti sos koji ima okus po siru, a nije sir, majonezu bez jaja, a da se ne treba satima mijesati sojino brasno iznad pare, cheescake bez sira i slicno...); uglavnom, raj za one koji bi se zeljeli odreci sira, a sir im je mio.

10. veganska besplatna kuharica http://www.vitalita.com/docs/ATasteOfVitality.pdf

11. serijal Veganskog drustva VB, autorica   Linda Majzlik:
 A Vegan Taste of Central America,  A Vegan Taste of East Africa,    A Vegan Taste of Eastern Europe  ,  A Vegan Taste of France   
 A Vegan Taste of Greece,     A Vegan Taste of India,    A Vegan Taste of Italy  itd... Mexico, North Africa, Thailand, Caribbean, Middle East

12.  Veggie Food for Kids, Sara Lewis.


13. Eat Smart Eat Raw - detox recipes for a high energy diet , Kate Wood (mama sestero djece od kojih su cetvero uglavnom na samo sirovoj hrani)

14. Sprout Garden, Mark M. Braunstein; ima nesto slicno na hrvatskom pod nazivom Izdanci-ziva hrana, napisala u osamdesetim Mirjana Gracan

Netko je jednom pitao za informativne knjige o vegetarijanskoj/veganskoj prehrani (tipa vitamini, minerali, proteini i slicno):

15. Vegan Nutrition, Pure and Simple, dr. Michael Klaper

16. Pregnancy, Children and the Vegan Diet,  dr. Michael Klaper 

17. Feeding your vegan infant with confidence (a practical guide from preconception throught to preschool), Sandra Hood i Louise Blake

Eticki aspekt veganstva:

18. Compassionate kids: rising children the vegan way, Helen Hewitt i Jacqueline Edwards

----------


## -Sanja-

Saradadevii - onaj smajlić što se klanja.

----------


## snowhite

Saradadevii- svaka cast!
evo ja da dodam neke moje:
1.Raising vegetarian children - Joanne Stepaniak - jako zgodna jer ima dosta saveta o tome kako se nositi sa negativnim komentarima okoline...
2.Raising helthy kids -Michio Kushi and Aveline Kushi -ima finih, makrobiotickih recepata
3.New vegetarian baby -Sharon K. Yntema and Christine H. Beard
4.Better than peanut butter 7 jelly- Wendy Muldawer, Marty Mattare - jako zgodna knjigica sa dosta brzo pravljivih vegetarijanskih i veganskih recepata.

Drago mi je da ima toliko malih vegetarijanaca/vegana/makrobioticara na forumu   :Kiss:  jer kao i kada je dojenje/nosenje...(uopste sve u vezi sa AP) u pitanju jako pomaze da se cuje da nacin ishrane koji mi praktikujemo ima pozitivnog uticaja i na drugu decu (ustvari, mislim da takve nedoumice imamo svi samo na sa pocetkom dohrane...kasnije nam je sveee kristalno jasno  :Wink:  ), a i nauci se svasta (narocito od Saradadevii).

----------


## smile8

:Kiss:

----------


## Saradadevii

snowhite, znaci svidjali su ti se oni popechci od psenice   :Smile:  ...

Nego, bas jucer citam u onoj knjizi o Compassionate kids, kako iskustvo roditelja vegana (ispitivacka grupa je bila samo iz VB) je takvo da, ako postoji neki ucestaliji ili ozbiljniji zdravstveni problem ili lijecnici to percipiraju kao problem (npr, slabi prirast tezine koji je ustvari ok, ali je na nizoj granici prema ne ok), tada se uvijek nacin prehrane proziva i optuzuje da je to mozda razlog.
Meni je to, osobno, bio najveci problem u odnosu na drustvo (nase obitelji su daleko, a i privikli su se/prihvatili nasu prehranu) i tu mi je trebala najveca podrska sa strane.
Bilo je do sada svega dva puta takva situacija (kada nije dobivala dovoljno na tezini u prvim tjednima nakon rodjenja pa su mi mlijeko proglasili slabim jer mi prehrana nije dostatna i kada je oko druge godine imala ucestale cireve na guzi pa su rekli da je to mozda zato jer joj nesto fali u prehrani); pitam se kako bi tek bilo da je bolesna s ucestaloscu prosjecnog djeteta...

Kada su joj mjerili raznorazne stvari (zbog cireva), nisu nista nasli, tj. rekli su da je sve ok. Onda je druga dokica spomenula jako nisko zeljezo, ali da to nije vazno. To je meni super zanimljivo jer se to zeljezo stalno spominje kao problem kod vegetarijanaca a ovo sto je ona rekla, baca sumnju na to da se uopce radi o vegetarijanstvu i nevegetarijanstvu.
Naime, rekla je da su radili neka istrazivanja, nasumce izabrane djece u dobi od 2-4 godine ii da su pronasli da 60 posto zdrave djece te dobi ima jako nisko zeljezo. Pa se kao nista ne treba puno brinuti, nista ne uzimati itd... A zeljezo 2.5! (ideal bi bio 10).
Bas daje materijala za promisljanje...

----------


## sundrops

nekidan sam imala priliku porazgovarati sa pedijatricom koja se bavi profesionalno i homeopatijom a koja je i sama dugi niz godina bila vegetarijanka pa makrobioticarka- ne znam koju orijentaciju glede prehrane ima no rekla mi je kao osoba upoznata sa temom da je sasvim u redu i prihvatiljivo hraniti dijete kao vegetarijanca/makrobioticara ali da roditelji dosta cesto grijese jer ne izbalansiraju u pravim omjerima namirnice/obroke.to me je navelo da odmah skocim do ducana i nakupujem alge,jer njih premalo jedemo..
a sa secerom(i inim proizvodima na njegovoj bazi) sam primjetila da sto ga vise jedem,tijelo mi ga vise trazi-te ako ga se zelim osloboditi(izbaciti ga iz prehrane)trebam jednostavno izdrzati krizu od par dana dok mi se tijelo ne procisti od njega.

i drago mi je sto je netko spomenuo tu povezanost koju pedijatri uvijek prave izmedju bolesne djece i vegetarijanstva.ta spoznaja nam otvara mogucnost da otvoreno popricamo sa pedijatrom o nasem nacinu prehrane a ne da izadjemo iz ordinacije osjecajuci se lose,a ne znajuci zasto.ljudi precesto nesvjesno neke stvari porucuju,a koje se itekako osjete,a ne mogu se verbalizirati jer ih u biti nismo osvjestili.

----------


## lucky day

> rekla mi je kao osoba upoznata sa temom da je sasvim u redu i prihvatiljivo hraniti dijete kao vegetarijanca/makrobioticara ali da roditelji dosta cesto grijese jer ne izbalansiraju u pravim omjerima namirnice/obroke..


zanimljivo...
meni je lukin pedijatar rekao upravo suprotno-da mu *iskustvo* govori da bas djeca vegetarijanaca imaju bolje izbalansiranu prehranu jer (pretpostavlja) roditelji vise paze i jednostavno se moraju bolje informirati ako zele tako hraniti svoju djecu... to iskustvo u praksi ga je, inace mesojeda, navelo da ima pozitivan stav prema svojim vegetarijanskim pacijantima...
jos kad je vidio lukinu krvnu sliku bio je sasvim zadovoljan...

----------


## marilu

Ja imam osmogodisnjaka i cetverogodisnjaka koji us vegani, takodjer sa mamom, a tata se od okorjelog mesozdera (ovo ne preuvelicavam jer je doslovno jeo samo proizvode od zivotinja) spustio na jednom sedmicno malo ribe i koje jaje, s tim da od nas nitko ne jede mlijecne porizvode, jer to je totalno bljak. Pogledaj www.notmilk.com ili www.milksucks.com
Moj cetverogodisnjak nikada u zivotu nije probao kravlje mlijeko niti meso. Zbog mog muza je probao u zivotu par puta malo ribe, i jaje. Ali s tim se ne hrani i to je bilo veoma davno. Stariji nikada nije volio meso i bio je strasno uporan zbog toga, sto nas je i nagnalo da citamo vise o prehrani dijece i promjenimo sve to na ovo danas. Uglavnom, moja djeca su zdrava u svakom smislu, nemaju nedostatak nicega. Njihova se prehrana balancira izmedju smedje rize i ostalih zitarica sa razno raznim povrce, tofu, sjemenkama, tako da dobiju i dosta proteina. Tjesteninu isto tako jedemo ali ne previse. Vise se baziramo na Dalmatisnkoj prehrani, dosta zelenog, dosta graha, lece, ostalih mahunarki. Isto tako buduci da smo vani, jedemo i strane kuhinje, pa tako djeci za rucak napravim burito (riza, grah, povrce, avokado, itd u tortiji), ili bliski istok, napunjene pita kruh, to je okrugli plosnati kruh koje se moze otvoriti kao djep i napuniti. Isto tako i razne zeljanice, pite i sl. od nasih susjeda iz Bosne. Ja recimo obozavam i Tajlandsku hranu, koja je stvarno bogata i zna biti i masna ako vam se svidja Curry sa kokosovim mlijekom. mmmm
Vegetarijanska prehrana nikako nije samo jesti priloge, to mi je totalno nezdravo. I volim sve snackove bazirati na sirovoj hrani, tako djeci dajem naribanu mrkvu sa malo lanenog ulja, grozdjica, i zlica slada., ili razno drugo voce, mrkvica, izmiksano voce, obicne sjemenke, orahe, bademe, (kojih vanka ima puno vise vrsta, meni najdrazi svjezi macadamia nuts, vema masno masno).
Isto tako jesti obavezno organsku hranu, jer time se donekle garantira da nije genetski modificirana, te da ne sadrzi otrove. Ono sto dobijemo na organskoj hrani radi necistog zraka i vode, je ipak neminovno, 
I da i mi imamo rodbinu koja nije vegetarijanska, iako je jedna baka se odlucila radi zdravstvenih razloga vec dvije godine ne jede meso (ostala na malo ribe) i imali smo dosta objasnjavanja. Meni nije toliko razlog to sto oni jedu meso, vec sto mi djecu (ljeti kad dodjemo) uce jesti junk hranu. Recimo one kroasane zapakirane sa punjenjem od cokolade, djecu je lako na to naucitit, te bombone, zvake itd, koji su puni onih E brojeva, te hidrogeniziranih masti i ostalih umjetnih aroma i boja. Nevezano jeste li vegetarijanac ili ne, ako se hranite sa takvim junkom, onda se ne volite i ne volite nikog oko sebe.  
Moj stariji je mrsav, ali takvi su mu bili i roditelji, mladji nije, jer jede sve. I tko zna koliko sam puta cula od svekrve da ga ne hranim dobro i tako dalje, ali ja se ne uzbudjujem previse zbog toga. 
Mene najvise zanima ako se preselimo  u Hrvatsku, kako cu rijesavati probleme vrtica, skole itd. Zato mi je drago sto ipak postoji netko slican nama i u Hrvatskoj. Imamo dosta istomisljenika u obitelji, neki polako izbacuju meso, tako da se nadamo u buducnosti da ce biti sve lakse. 
Za sve one koji jos uvijek misle da je vegetarijanstvo nesto ekstremno i da je nezdravo, trebaju samo malo vise procitati, nista drugo. Dajte si malo vremena za citanje, jer puno toga ima na internetu. Ni mi nismo bili vegani prije, danas jesmo, prvi razlog zdravlje. I da, ja obozavam cokoladu, samo moja cokolada je organska i crna (bez mlijeka), ukusna i pojedem je malo, a ne prezderajem se. Isto tako sladoled od rizina ili sojina mlijeka se ovdje moze kupiti bilo gdje, i super ukusan. 
I da prosli mjesec sam istrcala maraton i aktivno se bavim raznim sportovima. Nikada nisam imala problema tezinom ili sa zdravljem (od kada sam vegan, zdravlje se poboljsalo bar za 50%).
Puno pozdrava svima, i vrlo rado bih vam odgovorila na bilo kakva pitanja. Upravo se organizira Dan vegetarijanstva u San Franciscu, ove godine dva dana.Nesto sto se ne propusta.

----------


## marilu

A da, i buduci da mi prijateljica radi u jednom velikom i poznatom medicinskom centru kao nutricionista, od nje cujem svasta o danasnjoj djeci i njihovim problemima. Mi slijedimo Ameriku bas po tim negativnim stvarima, recimo brzi restoranji i junk hrana, sve veliko i ubrzano, upakirano i uljepsano, itd, samo ne zdravo. 
Recimo uvijek zna spomenuti koliko dijece koja piju velike kolicine kravljeg mlijeka znaju biti anemicni sa zeljezom!!! Iz osobnog iskustva sam vidjala djecu koja zive sa bocom mlijeka u ruci, a blijedi i anemicni, i cesto puta imaju visak kila. Koji se kasnije pretvoti u dijabetes, alergije, astmu, probelme sa probavom i td. 
Sto se tice zeljeza i vegetarijanstva, mislim da tjelo opcenito treba biti zdravo da bi pravilo absorbiralo bilo koji mineral ili vitamin. Znaci malo prociscavanja ne bi skodilo. Drugo, zitarice, sjemenke, orasasti plodovi, zeleno lisnato, te morske biljke su bogate zeljezom.
KOd nas doma, neki od bliznjih su imali problema sa zeljezom i svasta su radili da bi ga nadoknadili, isto tako tablete zeljeza koje su i dozivotno ostetile stomak i probavu, te eksperimentalno uzimanje zeljeza is rekla-kazala napitaka (kuhati cavle u cvenom vinu    :Grin:  ) itd. 
Pozdrav svima!! 8)

----------


## Davor

Marilu, obzirom da si u USA, hajd molim te nesto provjeri kad ides u ducan na polici s mlijekom: koliko se marki mlijeka uopce moze kupiti a da nije "reconstituted milk".
Mislim da postoji stanovita razlika izmedju svjezeg, pasteriziranog, skuhanog, UHT, u prahu i reconstituted. Kod nas (hvala Bogu) za sada nema reconstituted smeca. To cudo cak nema ni okus po mlijeku, a najblize je razvodnjenom Jupolu.

----------


## seni

> J Meni nije toliko razlog to sto oni jedu meso, vec sto mi djecu (ljeti kad dodjemo) uce jesti junk hranu. Recimo one kroasane zapakirane sa punjenjem od cokolade, djecu je lako na to naucitit, te bombone, zvake itd, koji su puni onih E brojeva, te hidrogeniziranih masti i ostalih umjetnih aroma i boja. Nevezano jeste li vegetarijanac ili ne, ako se hranite sa takvim junkom, onda se ne volite i ne volite nikog oko sebe.


meni se doslovce dize kosa na glavi na sve to sto si ti nabrojala i cinim sve da tu averziju prema svim tim eee, bojama, trans- i inim masnocama prenesem i na svoje dijete.
i uvijek ponavljam da to nije hrana.  bakina pita od jabuka, (jest da ima nesto secera) je hrana. koju ne jedes svaki dan.
ali ti kroasni zapakirani u foliji, a sastav na deklaraciji vrvi od eeova i slicnog nije hrana. ni za bilo koji dan.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Mene najvise zanima ako se preselimo u Hrvatsku, kako cu rijesavati probleme vrtica, skole itd.


Koliko mi je poznato, prije nekoliko godina nije bilo nijednog drzavnog vrtica (u Zagrebu) koji je imao veggie opciju na meniju, mozda se to u medjuvremenu promijenilo...

Moji prijatelji su sinu svako jutro kuhali rucak koji je bio slican onome kojega su djeca imala u vrticu toga dana (ali veggie verzija, npr. seitan ili sojini odresci umjesto mesa i slicno) i to im je dobro funkcioniralo (mama je dobila cijeli meni tjedan dana unaprijed)

Mislim da waldorfski vrtic jos uvijek ima uglavnom nemesnu prehranu (ali ukljucuje ribu jednom tjedno)
Ovo sve vrijedi samo za Zagreb, kako je drugdje, ne znam.

Ovo sto si napisala za cokoladne kroasane tip hrane....to je bas tocno. Meni se to cini kao potencijalni problem u buducnosti, za sada Shantana obozava snackati sirovo povrce, orasarke, voce i razne kucne namaze pa nije frka.

----------


## Iznenadjena

Drage i dragi moji, ne znam sto bih vam rekla... ustvari, ne znam odakle da pocnem, vec tri dana mi je doslovno zlo, uzrujana sam do ibera i luda!

Naime, da skratim... mi smo vegani, klinac (super zdrava desetomjesecna beba koja nikad nije imala grceve, super se razvija, zubi mi izbili da mi nismo niti skuzili, bla bla bla, vec sam sama sebi dosadna nabrajajuci dokaze da mi je dijete zdravo...), takoder je vegan (sto je s obzirom na njegovu starost sasvim normalna stvar) i kao takvog ga namjeravamo odgajati i dalje. Onako mladi (hm...) i nadobudni, pedijatru smo vec pri prvom susretu rekli sto smo i kakvi su nam nazori. Prvi put se nije uopce obazreo, vec mi je prekjucer, onako usput dok sam klinca oblacila, rekao: "a vi cete mu pocet davat meso?". Nisam uopce obratila paznju na njegovo pitanje, vec lezerno odgovorila da necu... E, a na to je nas dobri doktor rekao, opet citiram: "ONDA CU VAS JA PRIJAVIT CENTRU ZA SOCIJALNU SKRB RADI NEBRIGE JER DJETETU MORATE DAT DA JEDE MESO!" Mrtav - hladan! Ja sam ga, doslovno, pitala je l on to mene zaje..., onako, sva u cudu, a on veli da je takav naputak. Ja reko: "Ciji!?" On veli: "pa Ministarstva!". Na moje pitanje mogu li vidjet taj naputak, pogadate, rekao je da ne mogu! E, tu je meni pala roleta, uzela sam klinca, rekla mu da nek me slobodno prijavi i svetom ocu papi ako je zanemarivanje djeteta to sto mu umjesto bananka dajem suho voce, da nismo jucer sisli s grane i da prijavu cekam s odvjetnikom! 

Rekli smo si jos svasta, on meni da ja nisam vlasnik djeteta, da mu ne smijem ugrozavat zdravlje, da MORA jest mlijeko i, opet citiram na svekoliko moje zgrazanje: "dat mu barem zumanjak, jer i to je meso  :shock: !". Na moje jednostavno pitanje "zasto", odgovor je bio "zato sto tako kaze suvremena znanost!" Bljak, rig...

Uglavnom, otisli mi od pedijatra spremni na fight! Ljuta sam vec dva dana! Sve smisljamo kako adekvatno reagirati, razmisljam o svojim i djetetovim pravima, uzasnuta sam i bijesna, i naravno, u iscekivanju socijalne sluzbe... joooooj, samo nek nam dodu! Mozda im avocado u nasem frizideru bude dovoljan dokaz da nas sve skupa posalju na prisilni rad!

Eto, sad vi, dragi  moji vegetarijanci i vegetarijanke, razmislite u kakvom drustvu svi skupa zivimo i udijelite kakav pametan savjet! 

Jos onako, usput: fight oko odbijanja cijepljenja necu ni pocet prepricavat, Covjek je totalno posandrcao!

----------


## Mima

Hm, a kako je on to vegan sa deset mjeseci?

----------


## marilu

> Marilu, obzirom da si u USA, hajd molim te nesto provjeri kad ides u ducan na polici s mlijekom: koliko se marki mlijeka uopce moze kupiti a da nije "reconstituted milk".
> Mislim da postoji stanovita razlika izmedju svjezeg, pasteriziranog, skuhanog, UHT, u prahu i reconstituted. Kod nas (hvala Bogu) za sada nema reconstituted smeca. To cudo cak nema ni okus po mlijeku, a najblize je razvodnjenom Jupolu.


Buduci da vise ne kupujem u obicnim supermarketima nego velikim trgovinama zdrave hrane kao sto su Whole Foods, ne bi ti znala reci da sam ikada vidjela mlijeko koje je tako napravljeno. Znam da imaju sirova organska mlijeka, veoma kvalitetna (ne pijem ih ali sam dosta citala o tome i cujem okolo), te obicna pasterizirana i valja i homogenizirana organski i ne organska mlijeka. Californija ima dosta u zadnje vrijeme organic hrane, pa tako i mlijeka i mesa. Ja bez ikakvog problema mogu sve kupovati organski uzgojeno. 
I kod nas je velika zabluda da u Americi nema zdrave hrane. Nazalost  koliko god ima fast fooda i ostalog junka, toliko i ma i brdo zdrave hrane. Otidjite na ovaj gore WholeFoods.com, a po US ih ima masu drugih, koji imaju izrazito zdravu hranu. Niti cijene s obzirom na platu nisu uopce skupe.

----------


## marilu

> Drage i dragi moji, ne znam sto bih vam rekla... ustvari, ne znam odakle da pocnem, vec tri dana mi je doslovno zlo, uzrujana sam do ibera i luda!
> 
> Naime, da skratim... mi smo vegani, klinac (super zdrava desetomjesecna beba koja nikad nije imala grceve, super se razvija, zubi mi izbili da mi nismo niti skuzili, bla bla bla, vec sam sama sebi dosadna nabrajajuci dokaze da mi je dijete zdravo...), takoder je vegan (sto je s obzirom na njegovu starost sasvim normalna stvar) i kao takvog ga namjeravamo odgajati i dalje. Onako mladi (hm...) i nadobudni, pedijatru smo vec pri prvom susretu rekli sto smo i kakvi su nam nazori. Prvi put se nije uopce obazreo, vec mi je prekjucer, onako usput dok sam klinca oblacila, rekao: "a vi cete mu pocet davat meso?". Nisam uopce obratila paznju na njegovo pitanje, vec lezerno odgovorila da necu... E, a na to je nas dobri doktor rekao, opet citiram: "ONDA CU VAS JA PRIJAVIT CENTRU ZA SOCIJALNU SKRB RADI NEBRIGE JER DJETETU MORATE DAT DA JEDE MESO!" Mrtav - hladan! Ja sam ga, doslovno, pitala je l on to mene zaje..., onako, sva u cudu, a on veli da je takav naputak. Ja reko: "Ciji!?" On veli: "pa Ministarstva!". Na moje pitanje mogu li vidjet taj naputak, pogadate, rekao je da ne mogu! E, tu je meni pala roleta, uzela sam klinca, rekla mu da nek me slobodno prijavi i svetom ocu papi ako je zanemarivanje djeteta to sto mu umjesto bananka dajem suho voce, da nismo jucer sisli s grane i da prijavu cekam s odvjetnikom! 
> 
> Rekli smo si jos svasta, on meni da ja nisam vlasnik djeteta, da mu ne smijem ugrozavat zdravlje, da MORA jest mlijeko i, opet citiram na svekoliko moje zgrazanje: "dat mu barem zumanjak, jer i to je meso  :shock: !". Na moje jednostavno pitanje "zasto", odgovor je bio "zato sto tako kaze suvremena znanost!" Bljak, rig...
> 
> Uglavnom, otisli mi od pedijatra spremni na fight! Ljuta sam vec dva dana! Sve smisljamo kako adekvatno reagirati, razmisljam o svojim i djetetovim pravima, uzasnuta sam i bijesna, i naravno, u iscekivanju socijalne sluzbe... joooooj, samo nek nam dodu! Mozda im avocado u nasem frizideru bude dovoljan dokaz da nas sve skupa posalju na prisilni rad!
> 
> Eto, sad vi, dragi  moji vegetarijanci i vegetarijanke, razmislite u kakvom drustvu svi skupa zivimo i udijelite kakav pametan savjet! 
> ...


Iznenadjena, mislim da se ne bi trebala iznenadjivati, a posebno ne uzrujavati. Iza tebe stoji tko zna koliko dokaza da je veganstvo sasvim zdravo za djecu. Tom doticnom doktoru mozes reci, ako vec nista nije citamo o veganstvu, onda mu se ponudi da mu doneses literaturu. Drugo, on moze prijaviti koga hoce za bilo koji razlog, ali ako je vase dijete zdravo, on tu nista ne moze. A sto bi ti moja mama mogla dati jedan savjet, ako ne zelis da se svadjas ili trosis vrijeme na takve doktore, samo reci da da, jede on meseka, i mlijeka i jaja svaki dan redovito. A onda kad dijete naraste, onda mu mozes reci, da to dijete nikada nije taklo mesa, pa ga vidi sada   :Laughing:  . Ja sam sa svojim padijatrom (jebi** nije Hrv. ) to ispocetka rijesavala da dijete odbija meso  i da cu jos pricekati s tim. Onda polako kazes i nahvalis koliko dobro papa druge stvari i kako obozava avokado ili kikiriki maslac. Takve danasnje doktore moras da varas, iako nije posteno da jednostavno mozes stajati iza svojih uvjerenja, ali je puno lakse. Kroz moje godine iskustva sa raznim doktorima koji su me svacim plasili, ja se samo nasmijem, JER NIJE VRIJEDNO UZRUJAZVANJA!!!!. Bebe to osjetu i onda su one nervozne. 
Samo nastavi ono sto je bitno, a to sto ce jedan doktor reci , koji mozda nije imao dva sata nutricionizma na faksu, ma!!??? 
Ja danas imam iza sebe dosta procitanih knjiga, dosta stranica na internetu koje sam proucila, i nalazim se tamo gdje ima puno vegetarijanaca, tako kad mene netko nesto pita zasto ne meso, onda ja kao enciklopedija odgovaram. A sa doktorima danas razgovaram sve u strucnim terminima, dosta statistike, istrazivanja, dokaza, osobnih iskustava koje ne mogu pobiti, jer ipak imam dijecu koja su iznimno zdrava i to nemogu nikako pobiti. 
Uglavnom, dosta literature, strpljenja i odluci sta ti je lakse, ono pravit se lud ili glavnom kroz zid i objasnjavaj! Mislim iz iskustva da uvijek trebas pokusati pridobiti takve doktore, jer ja to vidim kao veci izazov. Meni su takvi najdrazi, jer kad jednog dana takav doktor prestane razmisljati o mesu i mlijeku kao "wonder" hrani, onda se ovaj cijeli svijet mjenja. Tako to vidi kao dobru stranu, svatko se moze promijeniti!! Sve najbolje, malenom veliki veganski poljubac!!  :Love:

----------


## lucky day

> Hm, a kako je on to vegan sa deset mjeseci?


pa i moj je bio u toj dobi... hm, osim ako ne mislis da sa ja krava  :Laughing:

----------


## marilu

> Hm, a kako je on to vegan sa deset mjeseci?


Ako je mama jede cisto biljnu hranu, onda naravno da je.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Ono sto ja zelim cuti od pedijatara kad vide moje dijete je njegovo misljenje o onome sto vidi... a ne o onome sto mu ja imam za reci. Mi nasoj pedijatrici nismo govorili o tome da smo vegetarijanci, jer nismo imali zasto, a znali smo da ce je tada gledati drugim ocima i traziti potencijalne probleme itd itd... Takoder, nemam zasto to spominjati ni ovaj put. Mislim da majke koje jedu meso ne pricaju o tome koje meso i kako pripremljeno daju, zasto sam onda ja duzna spomenuti svoj izvor bjelancevina? Nisam. Stoga, da, ponekad je najbolje sutiti.
Uzzzasno mi je zao sto si morala ovako nesto dozivjeti, Iznenadjena. Ovakva iskustva te drze pod stresom i par dana. Sjecam se toga. I ja sam imala poriv dijeliti sa ljudima svoje svjetonazore nekad i to cinila precesto i neoprezno. I ljutila sam se sto oprez mora postojati. Ali mora, zato sto ugrozavas svoj unutarnji mir radi poljuljavanja necijih uvrijezenih stavova. 

Znate li da ce ljuti opcenita misljenja uvijek gorce braniti nego ona vlastita?
I znate li da ih mi, ljudi koji dokazuju da je baza njihova razmisljanja potencijalno upitna, ugrozavamo samim svojim postojanjem? A kako se tko ponasa kad je ugrozen, stvar je osobnosti.

----------


## marilu

> Ono sto ja zelim cuti od pedijatara kad vide moje dijete je njegovo misljenje o onome sto vidi... a ne o onome sto mu ja imam za reci. Mi nasoj pedijatrici nismo govorili o tome da smo vegetarijanci, jer nismo imali zasto, a znali smo da ce je tada gledati drugim ocima i traziti potencijalne probleme itd itd... Takoder, nemam zasto to spominjati ni ovaj put. Mislim da majke koje jedu meso ne pricaju o tome koje meso i kako pripremljeno daju, zasto sam onda ja duzna spomenuti svoj izvor bjelancevina? Nisam. Stoga, da, ponekad je najbolje sutiti.
> Uzzzasno mi je zao sto si morala ovako nesto dozivjeti, Iznenadjena. Ovakva iskustva te drze pod stresom i par dana. Sjecam se toga. I ja sam imala poriv dijeliti sa ljudima svoje svjetonazore nekad i to cinila precesto i neoprezno. I ljutila sam se sto oprez mora postojati. Ali mora, zato sto ugrozavas svoj unutarnji mir radi poljuljavanja necijih uvrijezenih stavova. 
> 
> Znate li da ce ljuti opcenita misljenja uvijek gorce braniti nego ona vlastita?
> I znate li da ih mi, ljudi koji dokazuju da je baza njihova razmisljanja potencijalno upitna, ugrozavamo samim svojim postojanjem? A kako se tko ponasa kad je ugrozen, stvar je osobnosti.


Ovo si tako fino rekla, totalno se slazem. Zasto mi uopce trebamo nesto objasnjavati? Dijete je zdravo, sve u redu, to je to!   :Wink:

----------


## Saradadevii

> Nisam uopce obratila paznju na njegovo pitanje, vec lezerno odgovorila da necu... E, a na to je nas dobri doktor rekao, opet citiram: "ONDA CU VAS JA PRIJAVIT CENTRU ZA SOCIJALNU SKRB RADI NEBRIGE JER DJETETU MORATE DAT DA JEDE MESO!" Mrtav - hladan! Ja sam ga, doslovno, pitala je l on to mene zaje..., onako, sva u cudu, a on veli da je takav naputak. Ja reko: "Ciji!?" On veli: "pa Ministarstva!". Na moje pitanje mogu li vidjet taj naputak, pogadate, rekao je da ne mogu! E, tu je meni pala roleta, uzela sam klinca, rekla mu da nek me slobodno prijavi i svetom ocu papi ako je zanemarivanje djeteta to sto mu umjesto bananka dajem suho voce, da nismo jucer sisli s grane i da prijavu cekam s odvjetnikom!


Iznenadjena, svidja mi se tvoj spirit   :Smile:  
Samo nemoj da te to ubedira, stvarno nema smisla zbpg takve temeljno pogresne argumentacije, vjerojatno ne treba ni trositi vrijeme na razgovore, nego promijeniti pedijatra.
Prije desetak godina bio je jedan profac na zagrebackom tehnolosko-prehrambenom faksu koji je ucio svoje studente da trudnice koje su vegetarijanke ugrozavaju zivot svojega djeteta i da se trebaju krivicno goniti. 

Citam danas u knjizici Informed Choice, koju je izdala MIDIRS (Midwives  Information and Resource Service), profi organizacija za babice u Velikoj Britaniji,  pod odjeljkom Prehrane u trudnoci:
"Vegetarijanci koji ne jedu meso,  mogu dobiti sve potrebne nutritivne sastojke kao i svejedi, slijedeci principe izlozene u poglavlju Diet in Pregnancy, tako da zamijene bjelancevine zivotinjskog podrijetla s onima nezivotinjskog podrijetla." Onda jos nesto pricaju o zeljezu koje je manje "bioavailable" nego zeljezo u mesu, pa da se treba paziti na dobar unos biljne hrane bogate zeljezom plus vitamin C, ne piti cajeve koji sadrze tanin uz hranu, jer tanin veze zeljezo, nego izmedju obroka.
"Prehrana koja sadrzi raznolike namirnice je najbolji nacin da se osigura unos potrebnih nutritivnih sastojaka, a obogacena hrana, npr. zitne pahuljice (cereals), kruh i proizvodi od zitarica su dobar izvor dodatnih nutritivnih sastojaka."

Onda ide poglavlje o veganima  u kojem kazu da trebaju ekstra vitamin B12, ali da to oni vjerojatno vec otprije znaju., te gdje se sve on moze dobiti u veganskoj hrani. "osim toga, vitamin D i kalcij, mogu biti nizi, pa se ta to treba obratiti paznja i uzimati supplements , u slucaju potrebe)."

Jedini je meni problem u tom letku sto su i vegetarijanci i vegani stavljeni pod poglavlje Vulnerable groups, a nakon njih slijede Zene koje imajuna male prihode, nakon cega slijede Zene koje su iz manjinskih skupina da bi zavrskili s adolescentnim trudnicama.

ali dobro....polako, jos 20ak godina pa ce biti najnormalnije

----------


## lucky day

evo,iznenadjena, i ja bi ti rekla da se ne zivciras...
anita je lijepo opisala imoje stajaliste a ja bi dodala da sam,dok smo bili u hr 'nasnjofala' da bi pedijatar mogao imati slicnu reakciju kao i tvoj(uf,ali ipak ovaj vas je bas kao da je pao s marsa) i jednostavno sam mudro sutila a on se divio...
za vec spominjanog pedica ovdje sam 'nasnjofala' da mu mogu riskirati reci i taj podatak... i nisam se prevarila... eto on je treci doktor koji je skroz ok a da ga osobno znam (je sam li rekla da nije star  :Grin:  )...
a prvi je moj prijatelj doktor koji radi na rebru i sam je vegetarijanac... 
drugi je moj doktor ovdje - nije vege i, zacudo  :Razz:  , star je ali je proputovao u vise navrata svijet (kao mladi vagabund ali i kasnije po sluzbenoj/znanstvenoj liniji) i specijalist je za tropske bolesti...

----------


## Mima

> Mima prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hm, a kako je on to vegan sa deset mjeseci?
> 
> 
> Ako je mama jede cisto biljnu hranu, onda naravno da je.



hahaha   :Laughing:  pa onda je vegan i ako pije kravlje mlijeko

----------


## marilu

> marilu prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mima prvotno napisa
> ...


Dok god je to mlijeko njegove mame, meni je to prirodno i meni je on jos uvijek mali vegan. Ali i meni je pomalo smijesno!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Metvica

> E, a na to je nas dobri doktor rekao, opet citiram: "ONDA CU VAS JA PRIJAVIT CENTRU ZA SOCIJALNU SKRB RADI NEBRIGE JER DJETETU MORATE DAT DA JEDE MESO!"


Pred nekoliko godina sam čula da se u Hrvatskoj vegetarijanstvo djece službeno smatra zlostavljanjem  :shock: (frendica saznala na nekoj pedagoškoj edukaciji), tako da ova njegova priča možda nije bez osnove. Koliko god mi bili šokirani time. 
Zna li tko više?

----------


## marta

Zivimo u drzavi koja apsolutno sve u vezi nase djece odlucuje umjesto nas. Od toga kako i gdje ce se roditi, preko obveznog cijepljenja, obvezne osnovne skole (nedajboze obvezne srednje skole)... Nije cudno sta se i neciji rucak promatra kao nesto sto treba kontrolirati. Ja se sjecam da su mene uvijek na skolskim sistematskim pregledima uvijek pitali koliko puta tjedno jedemo doma meso.

----------


## marilu

> Zivimo u drzavi koja apsolutno sve u vezi nase djece odlucuje umjesto nas. Od toga kako i gdje ce se roditi, preko obveznog cijepljenja, obvezne osnovne skole (nedajboze obvezne srednje skole)... Nije cudno sta se i neciji rucak promatra kao nesto sto treba kontrolirati. Ja se sjecam da su mene uvijek na skolskim sistematskim pregledima uvijek pitali koliko puta tjedno jedemo doma meso.


Moji sinovi su vegani i oni se vise ne cijepu, sto mislite sto bi njih imali pitati? Mislite li da bih ja tamo odmah imala toliko velike probleme da bi se morala boriti za njih? SAmo razmisljajuci unaprijed o tome, to me strasno ljuti!

----------


## Saradadevii

bas je to marta mudro srocila...
(iako se stalno sverca na ovom topiku   :Razz:  )

----------


## marta

mozda se prestanem svercat   :Razz:

----------


## Saradadevii

ma bas mi je to palo na pamet....sumnjivi su mi bili oni orasi tijekom posljednje trudnoce   :Smile:

----------


## marelica

Reci tom pedijatru da se informira kod pedijatra Milana Stanojevica na Sv.Duhu o vegetarijanstvu.
 :Kiss:

----------


## smile8

A zasto neki vege kad dodju u prvim danima kod pedijatra kazu-znate, mi smo vam vegani/vegetarijanci? Mene nitko nis ne pita,a  ja niti ne spominjem, jer mi je takav nacin zivota prirodan, a jedenje leseva totalno ludo. Oni koji jedu zivotinje sigurno ne dolaze pedijatru govoreci-znate mi smo vam mesozderi.
Gledala sam sad topic pod zdravlje djece- nametanje vegetarijanstva djeci.Bolje da nisam citala,   :Rolling Eyes:  , uzas, kojih tuka ima!!!! 
Zivjele osobe vise svijesti!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Davor

Gle, prehrana crkotinom rezultira povišenim željezom, a kako smo ipak manjina, a "normalne" vrijednosti se rade prema prosječnoj, željezom nabildanoj populaciji - ispada da smo malokrvni.
Dakle, ima smisla pedijatru reći svoju prehrambenu orijentaciju kako te ne bi nepotrebno maltretirao s kojekakvim pretragama, željezom u tabletama i slično. To što oni ne znaju takav podatak iskoristiti - govori o njihovoj zatucanosti.

----------


## ms. ivy

čemu spominjanje tuka, crkotina i više svijesti? kritiziranje vegetarijanstva takvim riječnikom ovdje ne bih dozvolila, mislim da ni obrnuto nije potrebno.

----------


## Davor

Čuj, motiviran sam odobrenjem FDA za korištenje virusa u cilju očuvanja "svježine" mesa u prodaji. Mislim da starim leševima možeš svakako tepati, ali se ipak svodi na isto. Hrvatski se to kaže crkotina, strvina...
Kroz povijest se ta crta vuče od davnina. Recimo papar. U Rimskom carstvu se koristio za kamufliranje smrada trulećeg mesa. Koliko je to bilo važno govori njegova cijena u tom vremenu: unca papra=unca zlata.
U novijoj povijesti koriste se antibiotici, a najnoviji su virusi.

E, pa uslast!

(Svaki stručnjak bez uvida u napredak svoje struke u zadnjih 10 godina je zatucan. Ako ne vjeruješ, pitaj okolo.)

----------


## Annar

Drago mi je da je zazivio ovaj vegetarijaski topic. Pridruzujem se objerucke  :Dancing Fever:  
Imam jedan prijedlog, više će zvučati kao utopija, ali mogli bi probati. Šta kažete da poradimo na uvođenju veg. menija u državne vrtiće? Jel se to već pokušavalo, zna netko od koga/gdje početi? Mislim da individualni potezi neće koristiti, trebalo bi se skupiti dosta roditelja.
Mene užasava činjenica da će Nuša skoro u vrtić, a fin. situacija nam nije blistava i ne znam hoćemo li si moći priuštiti waldorfski. Čula sam priče roditelja koji su vegetarijanci pa nose nose klincima klopu u vrtić, ali često im tete "dodaju" nešto što nebi trebale. Vidim i tu na forumu da se dosta roditelja raspituje o takvoj prehrani pa eto... Da li Roda kao udruga može stati iza takvog zahtjeva ili je to izvan vaše domene?

----------


## Anita-AZ

Annar - 
1) Mislim da Roda kao Udruga ne zastupa vegetarijansku prehranu kao jedini i najbolji izbor. Rode su informirane mame i znaju sve sto je ok i nije ok, ali nisu sve vegetarijanke niti mislim da bi se to uklopilo u njihov plan rada. To je naravno samo moje misljenje.

2) Uvodenje veg. prehrane u vrtice postojalo je samoinicijativno od jedne tete tu u vg vrticu i nije proslo dobro. Zasto? Zato sto djeca to nisu zeljela jesti. Musle za dorucak djeci koja uvijek jedu kruh s namazima ili pastetom ili povrce pripremljeno od kuhara nevegetarijanaca (citaj: nije fino jer ne znaju da povrce moze biti fino i ne znaju ga tako spremiti). Jednostavno nije funkcioniralo i ja se ni ne cudim.

Jedino na cemu bi se realno mogli i trebali boriti je da postoji pravi izbor za djecu vegetarijance u vrticima, da se djecu ne tjera jesti sto ne zele i da se tete organiziraju (odnosno vrtici) za djecu koja imaju drugaciju prehranu. Kao sto bi trebao postojati pravi izbor za da/ne ici na vjeronauk, a ne ovako, potpuno nametnuto i po defaultu svi upisuju.

I u waldorfskom ti se jede salama (od mesa)... ni tamo bas nije sve presjajno sto se prehrane tice, nego je evo, tocno onako kako bi ja voljela da bude u drzavnima i mozemo, da, na tome poraditi. Ja sam za!

----------


## smile8

Svatko tko jede meso trebao bi bar jednom u zivotu posjetiti klaonicu da bar malo dobi uvid kako dolazi sva ta lijepo pakirana "hrana" na police ducana. Kada ugleda suze krave koja place za telicem, kada cuje vriskove i borbu za zivot, pa ako i tada ostane u uvjerenju kako su zivotinje stvorene da ih ljudi jedu, onda mislim da sa pravom mogu reci da im je i srce i mozak zatucan. Ali svatko ima svoju slobodnu volju i neka zivi kako zeli.

NITKO NEMA PRAVO UZETI NEKOME ZIVOT, I TO DA BI GA JEO  :shock: !

Sjecam se jednog teksta njemackoga kuhara, joj da ga bar znam citirati....
kada se jastog stavi ziv u vrucu vodu ( da bi dobio onako lijepu ruzicastu boju), onda njegovo tijelo pocinje ispustati kao neku mast oko tijela kako bi ga ohladilo, a kada niti to ne pomaze, onda pocinje udarati po poklopcu. Njezna majcinska ruka puna ljubavi gladi i mazi glavu svoga obozavanoga djeteta, a neposredno nakon toga  ulazi u kuhinju i tom istom rukom stavlja jastoga u uzavrelu vodu.  :Crying or Very sad:   Kaze se da se hrana kuha sa ljubavlju za nase najmilije, a gdje je ljubav u ubijanju?
Nikada nije kasno da se srce smeksa shvacajuci koliko su zivotinje nevine i divna stvorenja, trebaju nasu ljubav i zastitu, a zeludac i jezik se itekako mogu zadovoljiti ne nanasajuci bol drugima, spremajuci hranu u vrlini ( voce, povrce, zitarice...) i ljubavi bez i jedne kapi prolivene krvi.

----------


## summer

> čemu spominjanje tuka, crkotina i više svijesti? kritiziranje vegetarijanstva takvim riječnikom ovdje ne bih dozvolila, mislim da ni obrnuto nije potrebno.


Potpisujem.

----------


## Saradadevii

mozda da se na tragu ovoga vratimo prvotnoj ideji topika: kako odgajati djecu u duhu vegetarijanstva...

Ja Shantani jednostavno kazem da mi ne jedemo zivotinje, kada ona kaze da bi jela zabe   :Sad:  
Sto vi radite?

----------


## Saradadevii

) 


> Mislim da Roda kao Udruga ne zastupa vegetarijansku prehranu kao jedini i najbolji izbor. Rode su informirane mame i znaju sve sto je ok i nije ok, ali nisu sve vegetarijanke niti mislim da bi se to uklopilo u njihov plan rada. To je naravno samo moje misljenje.


teoretski bi se moglo uklopiti jer Roda zagovara bolju skrb u vrticima koja, mozemo pretpostaviti, ukljucuje i individualiziran pristup djeci. Prehrana je vazan dio osobnosti covjeka, vezana je cesto za njegovu zivotnu ideologiju tako da nepostojanje vegetarijanskog ili veganskog ili kosher ili halal itd... menija moze se protumaciti kao diskriminacija po hrani.

na mislim da bi se Roda time trebala baviti, samo da bi se mogla.

----------


## smile8

Jastoge iz SAD-a i Kanade uvoze u Italiju. Nakon ulova, životinje na tekućim vrpcama sortiraju po veličini i sa svezanim kliještima pojedinačno pakiraju u metalne kutije. Jastozi ostaju naslagani danima i tjednima u rashladnim komorama sve dok ih ne otpreme do Metroa, gdje ih često još tjednima drže nepomične i bez hrane u akvarijima. Njihov put patnje završava tako da ih bacaju žive u lonac s kipućom vodom, iz koje bezuspješno pokušavaju pobjeći.

Jastozi smješteni u bazenima pate od stresa povezanog sa zatočeništvom, niskom razinom kisika i prenatrpanošću. Budući da ove morske životinje nemaju autonomni živčani sistem koji bi ih doveo u stanje šoka kada su ozlijeđene, jastozi osjećaju svaki trenutak agonije koja im se zadaje pri transportu i prije njihove smrti u kipućoj vodi.

Po dr. Jarenu G. Horsleyu, zoologu za beskralježnjake, jastozi imaju 'sofisticirani živčani sustav' i 'izrazito pate' kada ih režu ili kuhaju na živo.

----------


## Saradadevii

> čemu spominjanje tuka, crkotina i više svijesti? kritiziranje vegetarijanstva takvim riječnikom ovdje ne bih dozvolila, mislim da ni obrnuto nije potrebno.


mislim da tuka nije bila umjesna.
Sto se crkotina i svijesti tice....ipak je ovo topik za one koji smatraju da je meso nepodoban izvor prehrane za njih i/li njihovu djecu, iz razlicitih razloga.
Ja bih se slozila s time da je meso mrtve zivotinje lesina i da nije podobno za razvoj visih stanja svijesti, (ma sto nam to znacilo). Netko tko ga jede ili ne jede, ne treba se s time sloziti.
Ipak ovo nije rasprava s onima koji ne misle tako, nego rasprava kako se kao roditelj nositi sa drustvom kojemu je norma jedenje mesa i u kojemu je, na zalost, vrlo cesto prisutna tendencija osude vegetarijanske prehrane kao nedostatne ili neprimjerene djeci.

Mozda bolje da se drzimo "teme" i da ne ulazimo u raspravu o vegetarijanstvu.

----------


## Saradadevii

smile, mozda bolje da ne pises u ovom smjeru.
bilo je vec u proslosti topika na kojima se raspravljalo na taj nacin i oni se opet mogu otvoriti.
Mislim da ovaj topik nije zamisljen kao polemicki topik je li vegetarijanstvo ok i zasto ili veggie vs. carni, nego je otvoren za one koji jesu vegetarijanci da podijele svoja iskustva itd... u podizanju, odgajanju djece na vegetarijanskim nacelima.
barem sam ga ja tako shvatila.

----------


## smile8

da, slazem se.

----------


## marilu

> mozda da se na tragu ovoga vratimo prvotnoj ideji topika: kako odgajati djecu u duhu vegetarijanstva...
> 
> Ja Shantani jednostavno kazem da mi ne jedemo zivotinje, kada ona kaze da bi jela zabe   
> Sto vi radite?


Moj stariji nikada nije htio niti taknuti nesto sto dolazi od zivotinja, a sada mu se razvio njuh za namirisati juhu od kokose ili mesa. Odmah kaze ako nesto mirise na meso. Par puta sam i ja pomislila da jedemo nesto tako u Tajlandskom restoranu, jer su imali vegetarijansku juhu koja je uzasno mirisala na mesnu. Ja je jednostavno nisam mogla pojest iako su oni tvrdili da je veggie! 
Sa mladjim je to malo drugacije, jer on voli jesti mesne proizvode, iako ih nikada u zivotu nije niti probao (osim par puta ribe i jaja). VOli one veggie salame ili veggie rebarca ili bilo sto drugo sto imitira meso, iako ja smatram da je to nezdravo, ali imamo nekada u frizideru zbog toga sto moj muz voli napraviti sendvic koji posjeca na salamu. Tofu isto tako prvi nestane sa tanjura, a obozava bademe ili orahe i sl. , znaci jacu i masniju hranu. Kad jede bilo koje povrce sa pare, tu obavezno stoji posuda sa biljnim maslom koji on zlicom vadi i jede.

----------


## marilu

> Annar - 
> 1) Mislim da Roda kao Udruga ne zastupa vegetarijansku prehranu kao jedini i najbolji izbor. Rode su informirane mame i znaju sve sto je ok i nije ok, ali nisu sve vegetarijanke niti mislim da bi se to uklopilo u njihov plan rada. To je naravno samo moje misljenje.
> 
> 2) Uvodenje veg. prehrane u vrtice postojalo je samoinicijativno od jedne tete tu u vg vrticu i nije proslo dobro. Zasto? Zato sto djeca to nisu zeljela jesti. Musle za dorucak djeci koja uvijek jedu kruh s namazima ili pastetom ili povrce pripremljeno od kuhara nevegetarijanaca (citaj: nije fino jer ne znaju da povrce moze biti fino i ne znaju ga tako spremiti). Jednostavno nije funkcioniralo i ja se ni ne cudim.
> 
> Jedino na cemu bi se realno mogli i trebali boriti je da postoji pravi izbor za djecu vegetarijance u vrticima, da se djecu ne tjera jesti sto ne zele i da se tete organiziraju (odnosno vrtici) za djecu koja imaju drugaciju prehranu. Kao sto bi trebao postojati pravi izbor za da/ne ici na vjeronauk, a ne ovako, potpuno nametnuto i po defaultu svi upisuju.
> 
> I u waldorfskom ti se jede salama (od mesa)... ni tamo bas nije sve presjajno sto se prehrane tice, nego je evo, tocno onako kako bi ja voljela da bude u drzavnima i mozemo, da, na tome poraditi. Ja sam za!


Mislim da u vrticima uopce ne bi bilo tesko hraniti djecu sa vegetarijanskom hranom. Dapace bilo bi puno zdravije, ekonomicnije i vjerovatno bi im utjecalo i na ponasanje, koncentraciju i sl. 
Kad razmisljam o veggie prehrani za djecu uvijek mislim nesto zanimljivo, cak i nesto sto bi oni sami mogli pripremati. Ako uzmemo dorucak, moja djeca sama sebi napravu tost, namazu sa biljnim maslom i domacim djemom. Cesto puta napravim wafle i onda zamrznem ostatak, koji oni onda samo stavu u tost i namazu. Musli moja djeca nisu nikada volila jer us pretvrdi, ali zato vole razne druge organic cjelovite zitarice sa bademovim ili soja mlijekom. Moj mladji obozava griz. 
Za snack uvijek jedu voce ili povrce. Izribana mrkva  (multipractic)sa malo grozdjica, slicu sladila je odlican snack. Obicna isjeckana mrkva, bilo koje drugo svjeze voce, voce smiksano itd. Posebno ovo sa miksanje, svako dijete u vrticu bi obozavalo pomoc sa miksanjem, a unutra se svasta da staviti i ono sto ne volu. Jedan takav mix zna imati i po 500 kalorija, jer ja obavezno stavim zlicu-dvije lanenog ulja i samljevenom hempa. 
Rucak: spageti sa veggie sosom, makaroni sa biljnim sirom, lasanja, okruglice od rize sa povrce, orasi itd ; zeleni pire krompiri sa veggie polpeticama i prelijevom od glijva, razni sendvici, topli hladni sa raznim namazima i povrcem, burito, pirjana riza sa tofu i povrcem, burek, zeljanice itd. 
Bitno je samo da se polako djeca navikavaju na drugaciji okus i da jedu slicnu hranu, npr. ako doma jedu tjesteninu sa mesom, ovdje se samo mogu dodati sojine ljuspice ili sl. 
Ja djecu volim uciti jednostavno, narezani krastavici, mrkvica, poparene brokole i cvjetaca -sa sosom (dipom). Djeca isto tako vole dosta toga sama ciniti, pa ako sami nesto pripremu, ima vise sanse da to i pojedu.

----------


## lucky day

> mozda da se na tragu ovoga vratimo prvotnoj ideji topika: kako odgajati djecu u duhu vegetarijanstva...
> 
> Ja Shantani jednostavno kazem da mi ne jedemo zivotinje, kada ona kaze da bi jela zabe   
> Sto vi radite?



meni je problem sto u nasoj obitelji luka i ja ne jedemo meso niti ribu ali mm da... 
nekako je dogovor bio da ce mu mm ipak ponuditi negdje oko godinu dana... i sad, cetiri mjeseca kasnije od deadlinea, ja jednostavno imam problem...nisam mislila da ce mi to tako tesko pasti ali shvatila sam da jedenje mesa bude njegov *koliko-toliko svjesni* izbor... zasto sam mislila da ce to mozda biti sa godinu dana,ne pitajte...  :Rolling Eyes:  
kad je mm vidio da mi je stvarno bed kad mu je nedavno po prviput ponudio ribu i on ju je pojeo - stvarno nisam mislila da cu se tako rasplakati (u drugoj sobi)- rekao je da njemu nije tako bitno da luka sad jede meso... da vidi koliko se trudim oko hrane i zna da nista loseg nece biti,dapace... 
izgleda da cekamo ta vremena kad i on zatrazi zabu da ju pojede... na zalost, u nasoj obitelji imat ce mu je ko i dati...
a ja cu mu onda moci reci zasto ju ja ne jedem niti spremam... i to je sve...
za sad mi srce govori da ne mogu... 

a u svemu mi se vrte ove misli - kako da ja poslije luki ako odluci da mu je bed jesti meso objasnim da sam to dozvolila u godinama kad on toga  nije mogao biti svjestan a protivi se mom uvjerenju i osjecajima?.. da mu kazem kako je tata inzistirao?? to ne mogu a sad vidim da to nije niti istina jer je mm-u ok da ga on ne jede dok ne zatrazi...
a ako odluci jesti meso, zatrazi ga - necu mu odbijati niti braniti... ali mu necemo nuditi... tada mi nece moci predbacivati  jer se ne radi o nenadoknadivom propustu... a tatu nece moci napasti jer tata nije mesojed po uvjerenju nego po navici...
znam da ima jos barem jedna forumasica koja ima muza koji jede meso...kako je kod vas,ako ovo citas?


inace imam primjer prijateljice koja je u trudnoci dobila jaku zelju za mesom pa ga je cak i malo jela...kako je rodila zelja je preko noci otisla... mala joj je naravno prve tri godine tamanila (e sad, tu je njoj bio problem) gotovo iskljucivo meso, cak ga joj je i ona morala spremati jer nijebilo dosta sto je jela kod baki i sto su bake znale slati da mama ne mora stalno spremati meso... nije ju sprecavala iako se brinula za njeno zdravlje i pokusavala joj tutnuti povrca itd. da barem izbalansira prehranu... sa slabim rezultatima... no znala joj je reci da ona ne jede meso...poslije je mala i sama pitala... pa joj je odgovorila... sada ima cetiri godine i oponasa mamu u svemu... koliko je to frendici bilo cudno-dobra stvar za pocetak je bila sto je uz meso pocela jesti i drugu hranu a sada vec odbija sve cesce jesti meso... hoce li nastaviti ne znamo ali eto, ima izbor...

zacudo,imam i suprotan primjer - jedna stara zena u susjedstvu u hr cijeli zivot jede dosta mesa i voli ga... tijekom trudnoce-jos prije nego li je sazaznala da je trudna -povratila bi svaki komadic mesa... preko noci je doslovce postala vegetarijanka...kako je rodila-opet zelja za mesom i sve po starom...da,pogadjate, rodila je vegetarijanca (prvog i jedinog zasada u obitelji)... naravno,silili su ga jako dugo godina...kamuflirali na sve moguce nacine  al bi on svaku varku na kilometre skuzio... konacno odustali i covjek je sada preko 30godina svojoj prehrani...
nevjerojatna stvar je da u tom istom susjedstvu (niz od osam kucica) postoji jos jedna takva 'rodjena' vegetarijanka koja sad ima i oko 40godina...detalje njezinog zivota ne znam ali znam da je slicnu 'torturu' prolazila u ranom djetinjstvu kao i sin susjede u gornjoj prici...

----------


## Anita-AZ

Marilu, slazem se u potpunosti, samo jednostavno mi zelimo nesto sto roditelji te djece ne zele i tu je ustvari prepreka. Sve bi bilo lakse da nismo u manjini. Izborili bi se da nas je dovoljno!

----------


## Anita-AZ

Lucky day... pa on je jos premali da odlucuje sam sto bi jeo. JEsti ce ono sto mu se nudi, prihvatiti ce sve ono sto oko sebe vidi (i fino mu je), jer tako djeca funkcioniraju. Ako muz ne inzistira, pa daj jos malo pricekajte.

A ovo s plakanjem... joj, znam. Omi je prvi dan u vrticu na silu pojela juhu s mesom od koje je kasnije povracala. Vec kad smo se vracale kuci, ona mi je rekla da su je natjerali da pojede tu juhu i da joj je bilo grozno neugodno ponovno traziti da je maknu i da nije pojela ni pola jer joj je bilo fuj, ali par zlica je da se tete ne ljute. Meni su suze jednostavno krenule... nisam se mogla smiriti. Iznenadila sam samu sebe time jer samim upisom u vrtic sam znala sto nas ceka, ali to je bilo nesto jace od mene, imala sam feeling kao da sam dopustila "oneciscenje" svog savrsenog zdravog djeteta.

----------


## marilu

> Lucky day... pa on je jos premali da odlucuje sam sto bi jeo. JEsti ce ono sto mu se nudi, prihvatiti ce sve ono sto oko sebe vidi (i fino mu je), jer tako djeca funkcioniraju. Ako muz ne inzistira, pa daj jos malo pricekajte.
> 
> A ovo s plakanjem... joj, znam. Omi je prvi dan u vrticu na silu pojela juhu s mesom od koje je kasnije povracala. Vec kad smo se vracale kuci, ona mi je rekla da su je natjerali da pojede tu juhu i da joj je bilo grozno neugodno ponovno traziti da je maknu i da nije pojela ni pola jer joj je bilo fuj, ali par zlica je da se tete ne ljute. Meni su suze jednostavno krenule... nisam se mogla smiriti. Iznenadila sam samu sebe time jer samim upisom u vrtic sam znala sto nas ceka, ali to je bilo nesto jace od mene, imala sam feeling kao da sam dopustila "oneciscenje" svog savrsenog zdravog djeteta.


Nemoj nikada tako misliti, jer ima toga puno ispred tvog djeteta, puno ce toga on isprobati i ti ga od toga nikako neces moci zastititi. On se isto tako moze razboliti i od salmonele koja je u salati, ili pojesti musicu ili crvica i sl. Nije to nista, samo da pokusas da im objasnis svoje stavove ili jednostavno poneses hranu od kuce da mu daju. 
Moj sin je isto tako povracao jednom u vrticu, i kad sam im objasnila da mu ne smiju vise nista dati sto nije doslo iz njegove torbice, tek onda su me ozbiljno shvatili. Mozes to i raspraviti sa pedijatrom, te da ti napise od cega povraca. Djeca mogu biti alergicna na razne proteine, kako mlijecne tako i na mesne koji su po meni vrlo slicni.

----------


## ms. ivy

> smile, mozda bolje da ne pises u ovom smjeru.
> bilo je vec u proslosti topika na kojima se raspravljalo na taj nacin i oni se opet mogu otvoriti.
> Mislim da ovaj topik nije zamisljen kao polemicki topik je li vegetarijanstvo ok i zasto ili veggie vs. carni, nego je otvoren za one koji jesu vegetarijanci da podijele svoja iskustva itd... u podizanju, odgajanju djece na vegetarijanskim nacelima.
> barem sam ga ja tako shvatila.


hvala   :Smile:

----------


## Davor

Ispričavam se društvu zbog oštrijih tonova. Puk'o sam na viruse  :Sad:

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Anita-AZ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Lucky day... pa on je jos premali da odlucuje sam sto bi jeo. JEsti ce ono sto mu se nudi, prihvatiti ce sve ono sto oko sebe vidi (i fino mu je), jer tako djeca funkcioniraju. Ako muz ne inzistira, pa daj jos malo pricekajte.
> 
> A ovo s plakanjem... joj, znam. Omi je prvi dan u vrticu na silu pojela juhu s mesom od koje je kasnije povracala. Vec kad smo se vracale kuci, ona mi je rekla da su je natjerali da pojede tu juhu i da joj je bilo grozno neugodno ponovno traziti da je maknu i da nije pojela ni pola jer joj je bilo fuj, ali par zlica je da se tete ne ljute. Meni su suze jednostavno krenule... nisam se mogla smiriti. Iznenadila sam samu sebe time jer samim upisom u vrtic sam znala sto nas ceka, ali to je bilo nesto jace od mene, imala sam feeling kao da sam dopustila "oneciscenje" svog savrsenog zdravog djeteta.
> 
> 
> Nemoj nikada tako misliti, jer ima toga puno ispred tvog djeteta, puno ce toga on isprobati i ti ga od toga nikako neces moci zastititi. On se isto tako moze razboliti i od salmonele koja je u salati, ili pojesti musicu ili crvica i sl. Nije to nista, samo da pokusas da im objasnis svoje stavove ili jednostavno poneses hranu od kuce da mu daju.


Marilu, ma znam, naravno. Jednostavno takve misli su mi proletjele glavom, nije to racionalni dio mene odlucio misliti. Nego, to je sad sve iza nas. Omi vec ide u skolu.

----------


## Saradadevii

> jos prije nego li je sazaznala da je trudna -povratila bi svaki komadic mesa... preko noci je doslovce postala vegetarijanka...kako je rodila-opet zelja za mesom i sve po starom...da,pogadjate, rodila je vegetarijanca (prvog i jedinog zasada u obitelji).


moja je teorija da djeca vole hranu koju mame jedu u trudnoci; kada doje, osobito ako dugo doje, da vole hranu koje mame jedu u razdoblju kada ih doje i dok su jos mali da oponasaju prehrambene navike jednog clana uze obitelji (moze biti mama ili tata ili netko drugi blizak im).
Shantana mi potvrdjuje tu teoriju u potpunosti, ali vjerojatno ima i izuzetaka.

Imam dosta prijatelja cija su djeca vec starija ili odrasla (u dvadesetim) i koja su vegetarijanci od rodjenja. Gdje god su roditelji bili "cvrsti"  vegetarijanci s bliskim i dobrim odnosom sa svojom djecom, djeca su ostala vegetarijanci. Nije bilo onoga. sto se cesto spominje, da se djeca pobune protiv roditeljskog autoriteta pa pocnu jesti meso i slicno. 

Ima jedna lijepa slikovnica na engleskom o vegetarijanstvu, evo linak pa pogledajte, Herb The Vegatarian Dragon...
http://www.dragonherb.com/aboutherb.htm
dobra je i zbog toga jer je poruka price da i Herb i Meathook (zmaj mesozder) mogu ipak zivjeti u miru , sreci i uzajmnom postovanju)
U drugoj slikovnici, Herb je izdao svoju zbirku recepata   :Smile:

----------


## Saradadevii

inace, danas nam je bio jako lijepi dan, sav veganski....u jednom Environmental centru bila je svecanost lokalne organiski uzgojene hrane (s allotmenta, iz obliznjih lokalnih farmi, ljudi su donosili hranu uzgojenu u vrtovima...), a grupa kooperativaca s allotmenta na kojemu ucimo o bioloskom uzgoju hrane, koji su organizirali svecanos,t su vegani. Bio je veganski cafe, radionice o svemu i svacemu (permakultura, travarstvo, sprouting, food for mood, o ukisljavanju (ta mi je najbolje sjela   :Smile:  ).
Bilo je puno djece i beba (dojecih) pa kada zbrojim piknik od petka s mamama koje obrazuju kod kuce, upoznali smo u ova dva dana sedam novih malih vegana.

----------


## lucky day

> Gdje god su roditelji bili "cvrsti"  vegetarijanci s bliskim i dobrim odnosom sa svojom djecom, djeca su ostala vegetarijanci. Nije bilo onoga. sto se cesto spominje, da se djeca pobune protiv roditeljskog autoriteta pa pocnu jesti meso i slicno.


isto vjerujem da je tako..
cak ako i dodje do kraceg 'bunta' stvari se posloze na staro kad isti prodje...
mislim da cak jedna forumasica ima takvu pricu... rodjena u vegi obitelji,pa se 'pobunila'/isprobala meso u adolescentskoj dobi,vrlo kratko... i ponovno se vratila toj ishrani...
hm,ali po toj teoriji -moj vegetarijanizam je istodjelomicno inspiriran teenagerskim buntom... zar cu se i ja vratiti 'korjenima' slavonskih pokolja kad odrastem?  :Laughing:  
sva sreca nije inspiriran samo buntom...

----------


## Anita-AZ

Mozda je ta promjena bila inspirirana kojekavkih buntom, lucky day, ali ono sto te zadrzalo vegetarijankom su puno dublji razlozi, tako da zaboravi na kulen! 

Ja sam postala veggy sa 16,17 g kad sam pocela meditirati. Tijelo je samo odbacilo meso, imalo je okus pokvarenog i mrtvog (sto ustvari i je). Nisam tada imala nikakve stavove zasto ga ne bi jela, niti sam znala jednu jedinu osobu vegetarijanku... prvi problem je sto doslovce nisam nista imala za jest, trebalo mi je dosta dok ne skuzim kako cu se snaci sa svojim novim potrebama. Sjecam se da sam jednom i pojela kranjske kobasice jer nije bilo niceg drugog u fridgu....   :Laughing:  ali mi ni nije bilo zao jer je svijest o samilosti, ekologiji i dr. dosla tek za neko vrijeme i upravo ta svijest je ono sto me zadrzalo da i dalje beskompromisno ostanem tu gdje jesam. Zdravstveni apspekt me poceo zanimati tek s trudnocom, a jos uvijek me (kao i za platnene pelene) najvise motivira ekologija. Tj. ne motivira jer mi motivacija ne treba, kao sto mi ne treba ni za disanje koje je prirodno, vec sam ponosna na sebe radi ekoloskog aspekta vegetarijanstva. A sto se samilost prema zivotinjama tice, uvijek se sjetim komentara moje drage prijateljice koji me zbunjuje jos uvijek: "joooj, Anita, pa da ja razmisljam o tome i ja bi bila vegetarijanka." Pitanje je zasto ljudi ne razmisljaju?

----------


## lucky day

> lucky day, ali ono sto te zadrzalo vegetarijankom su puno dublji razlozi, tako da zaboravi na kulen!


uf nemoj mi ni spominjati! :zombie-smajlic koji povraca od same pomisli na kulen: no ono sto meni ostaje iz mojih 'korjena' je ocajno skvicanje svinja pred smrt u dvoristu moje bake... to se radilo zorom i djeca bi jos bila u krevetu i,jel, ne smiju to vidjeti... ali nsmo ni trebali vidjeti-culi smo...
i jos uvijek odzvanja...  :Crying or Very sad:  




> A sto se samilost prema zivotinjama tice, uvijek se sjetim komentara moje drage prijateljice koji me zbunjuje jos uvijek: "joooj, Anita, pa da ja razmisljam o tome i ja bi bila vegetarijanka." Pitanje je zasto ljudi ne razmisljaju?


imam istiprimjer...
ono stomije drago je da je bar iskrena...
meni je vise pitanje - KAKO MOZE ne razmisljati? mislim, sve i da hocu ja to ne bi jednostavno mogla...

----------


## MGrubi

ja sam razmišljala zašto jednostavno ne nađu neki tiši naćin ubijanja a ne klanje, mislim... pa recimo metak u čelo i gotovo, 
kad su moji klali kokoše imala sam samo jedan zahtjev: giljotiniranje jer im je tako smrt najbrža.

----------


## cekana

Prijavljujem jednog malog sisavca i vegetarijanca   :Heart:

----------


## Anita-AZ

> ja sam razmišljala zašto jednostavno ne nađu neki tiši naćin ubijanja a ne klanje, mislim... pa recimo metak u čelo i gotovo, 
> kad su moji klali kokoše imala sam samo jedan zahtjev: giljotiniranje jer im je tako smrt najbrža.


Trošak za uspavljivanje životinja prije klanja je 1 penny, što bi na sat iznosilo 500$ s obzirom na količinu životinja, pa se stoga radi previsokog troška ta metoda ne koristi.

----------


## MGrubi

1 peni na 100-150 kila mesa?! pa neka dignu prodajnu cijenu. neće se niti osjetiti na kilo mesa

----------


## marilu

> 1 peni na 100-150 kila mesa?! pa neka dignu prodajnu cijenu. neće se niti osjetiti na kilo mesa


Iovako je cijena mesa sponzorirana od drzava, pa tako vodu mislim velike kompanije po Americi uopce ne placaju. To je ono tipa, meso se treba imati, i zato treba biti dostupno svima, pa taman ono bilo i nekvalitetno, bitnije je da se moze prodati.  Mislim da cijene jedne lb (pounde) to je negdje oko 450 gr bi u stvari kostala $60 u US da se ne sponzorira. 
Meni je samo uvijek bilo suludo trositi toliko da bi na kraju za pojedenih tko zna koliko kg proteina dobio puuunno manju kolicinu . Tocne cifre sam negdje procitala, ali samo pomislite koliko jedna krava pojede sto zitarica, sto onog stocnog brasna ili cime ih vec hranu, a onda pogledajte koliko stvarnih kg proteina dobijete? A tek koliko se zagadi okolisa s takvim uzgojom??

----------


## Saradadevii

Evo, direkt iz novog broja British Medical Journal,  2006;333:936 (4 November).
istina, nije za djecu, nego za starce, ali mozda su moguce paralele   :Smile:  
a i djeca ce jednom postati starci.


Vegetables may slow cognitive decline in older people
London Robert Short 


*Eating lots of vegetables is associated with a slowing of cognitive decline in older people*. In contrast, a high intake of fruit does not slow the rate of cognitive decline. 

This was the conclusion of a six year study of 3718 people aged 65 years or older by Martha Morris of the Rush Institute for Healthy Aging, Chicago, and colleagues (Neurology 2006;67:1370-6). 

The participants were taking part in the Chicago Health and Aging Project (CHAP), a 1993-2002 cohort study of older people from a population that is 62% black and 38% white. Participants answered a food frequency questionnaire and received cognitive assessments at baseline and at three and six year follow-ups. Cognitive function was derived from four tests. 

People in the fourth fifth in terms of vegetable intake ate a median of 2.8 servings a day. They had 40% less cognitive decline than the fifth of . . . [Full text of this article]


ako nekoga bas zanima cijeli clanak, moze se kupiti na http://bmj.bmjjournals.com/cgi/conte...333/7575/936-a

----------


## Saradadevii

nedavno nam je dijete obznanilo za ruckom, iz vedra neba, dok smo mi pricali o sastojcima nekih vegetarijanskih kobasica: "I like organic! I don't eat piggy's food!"
Bas nas je raznjezila.
 A i vise ne govori da hoce jesti zabe. Sada samo kaze da hoce cipele od krave (kada su sve roze, opcaravajuce, takve...."

----------


## sundrops

mene nesto pati u zadnje vrijeme
moj maleni je usao u 14 mjesec i sikica mu je glavna te veoma malo(da ne kazem bas nimalo) jede sto mu pripremim.naravno imamo mi i svijetlih trenutaka kada pojede pun tanjuric variva od kelja npr ili mahune,azuki i sl. ali ti su se trenuci odigrali uglavnom kada smo bili kod bake koja zivi u prirodi gdje je zrak predivan,pa sam taj dobar apetit pripisala promjeni zraka..
voli pojesti krusku,jabuku i sve je to mi prihvatljivo no pati me to sto mu mm daje stapice(grickalice) pa keksice razne pa kad jede cokoladu mu odlomi komadic pa mu da("da dijete proba") i tako.meni se dize kosa na glavi jer pri rucku nista nije pojeo a onda mu mm takve stvari daje koje sirokih ruku prima.
kako da se nosim sa time jer ne zelim nikako dijete navici na te nistkoristi gluposti pa se pitam sto mu dati za grickanje ako je vec za to raspolozen?

----------


## sundrops

ah,mozda bi obzirom na situaciju bolje zvucalo da mi je maleni u 14mjesecu no radi se o lapsusu-on je usao u 16mjesec  :Laughing:  
ne znam da li sam bila jasna..kada se desi da on citav dan nista od dohrane ne pojede osim mozda koju vocku,onda mi je vec normalno da mu dajemo keksice da barem jos nesto pojede.ljudi sto da radim :?

----------


## Saradadevii

procitaj Gonzalesa   :Smile:  
obiteljski ruckovi pri kojima odrasli jedu slasno iz svojih tanjura, su, kazu, dobar poticaj za toddlere da jedu.
Ili mu stavi na stolic ili pod ili negdje gdje mu je dostupno, njegov rucak, pa neka dolazi kao maca kada se uzeli 
gonzales toddlere usporedjuje s macama , sto se prehrambenih navika tice. Lunjaju okolo jer je svijet prezanimljiv da se sjedi i jede, pa kada ogladne onda se vrate na posudicu.

----------


## kli_kli

Slazem se sa Saradadevii, i imam nas kao primer.

----------


## sundrops

e cure,moja micamaca  je otkrila cari sjedenja za stolom duz rucka na nacin da trazi posudje i zdjele sa hranom-zeli ih pred sobom pa onda mijesa njihov sadrzaj-rukom ili zlicom,pa pocne gnjeciti i igrati se sa gravitacijskom silom..nakon svakog rucka cistim pod i inventar gdje hrana vec zavrsi.
cinila bih to sa vecom radoscu da mu nesto i u ustima zavrsi.
imam u planu procitati knjigu,tnx

----------


## Ivke

Kod nas je sve bilo super do polaska u vrtić s tri godine, makrobiotička prehrana, zdravlje. Nekako sam uspjela uvjeriti mm u loše strane šećera i važnost uravnotežene prehrane dok me većina gledala čudno i s neodobravanjem unatoč tome što je za razliku od većine djece bio zdrav(to su pripisivali nečem drugom). Najviše me smetalo kad bi mu donosili slatkiše unatoč tome što bi ja govorila da mu ne dajem.
Sada sam se u svemu tome pogubila i ne znam što da mislim, ne znam kako postupati. Teško je biti drugačiji u maloj sredini, loše je imati sukobe za stolom.
Koliko mi imamo pravo zabranjivati djetetu da jede nezdravu hranu i gdje je granica narušavanja njegovog integriteta ?

----------


## Saradadevii

> Koliko mi imamo pravo zabranjivati djetetu da jede nezdravu hranu i gdje je granica narušavanja njegovog integriteta ?


ako uklonis npr. otrov za stakore,  koji je naumio pojesti, ne ugrozavas mu integritet.
umjesto da uklanjam, ja radje stvaram suprotne prehrambene situacije i predupredjujem nepozeljne.

----------


## abonjeko

> Saradadevii - onaj smajlić što se klanja.


samo da se nadodam...ja i decko vegetarijanci vec godinama i cijelu trudnocu vegetarijanstvo (ne valja u trudnoci praviti neke drasticne promjene ako tijelo nije naviknuto)...samo sam jela jaju u trudnoci sto sada vise ne cinim...

kada sam rodila Nilu, tu prekrasnu i zdravu djevojcicu bila sam u sobi sa tri majke i 5 djece (show :D ). Ja sam dobivala iz kuhinje posebnu vegetarijansku hranu (lakto-vegetarijansku) i svaki puta kada bi donosili hranu negativno bi me deklarirali tako da bi se svi prisutni u sobi (osim mene, naravno) tiho nasmijali....

ja sam inace cijepljena protiv takvih jer sam cijelog zivota bila u takvim neobicnim sitacijama kada sam se "debelo" isticala...ali sam potpuno popiz**** kada su me jednu vecer u sobi stale njih tri peglati kako je njima vegetarijanstvo "bolesno razmisljanje" (upravo tim rijecima)....ja sam tako popiz***** i rekla im sto njima nije bolesno razmisljanje da svaki dan doje svoju djecu i u pauzama kolektivno puse na balkonu sobe, a da ne govorim kako su nam u sobu dolazile dvije trudnice s "trudnickog" odjela i pusile zajedno s njima....  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## sundrops

abonjeko,nisi usamljena po pitanju vegetarijanstva i neprihvacanja okoline.mnogo nas bi ti moglo prepricati vlastita neugodna iskustva
no ja ne zelim rasipati svoju energiju ponavljajuci nesto negativno i u potpunosti krivo.
imala sam mnostvo puta razgovore i objasnjavanja sa svojom majkom i bliznjima o vegetarijanstvu,u kojima sam veoma jasne i sigurne cinjenice stavila pred njih no oni su i dalje pricali svoje(kako ce mi se dijete na takovoj prehrani razboljeti itd.),poricuci vegetarijanstvo kao sigurno za djecji razvoj.
sa vremenom su me takve price i razgovori izmorili pa sam se okrenula necemu vrlo vrednijem..ucenju uvazavanja i prihvacanja drugih iako su nam misljenja i vjerovanja dijametralno suprotna.
kao sto Walt Whitman kaze u jednoj svojoj pjesmi:
"Od ovog casa proglasujem da sam se razrijesio granica i umisljenih međa,idem kamo me srce vuce,sad sam svoj potpuni i bezuvjetni gospodar,
osluskujem druge i obzirno uvazavam sto kazu,
zastajem,istrazujem,primam,razmatram,
uljudno,ali s neporecivom voljom,otresam se veza sto me zele vezati."
Nazvao ju je  pjesmom o slobodnom putu..  :Smile:

----------


## Teica

Bok!  :Smile:  
Imamo malu djevojčicu od 9 i pol mjeseci.Tata nema neko znanje (što i priznaje) o prehrani, jede, kao što je tu već netko rekao, po navici.
A ja ne konzumiram ubijene životinje već više od pola života. Razlog: suosjećanje.
I naravno da ne želim da naš mali miš jede meso.
Tata je rekao da prihvaća, samo da ona mora biti zdrava. U suprotnom, će kao on preuzeti brigu o njenoj prehrani.
To sve nije tak dramatično.
Ali, ljetos, u samo 2 dana, kako su me iznapadali njegovi! A ja baš ko ovaj   :Sad:  , tužna jer ne razumiju. Ili bolje, ne osjećaju. Jedna rečenica je išla doslovno ovako: "Di bi ja došla da razmišljam o nekoj glupoj kokoši u kokošinjcu?! Pa baš me briga za nju!!!"
A meni...koma, srce me boli jer je njihovo tako okrutno.Kako to može bit?
Ja imam onda neku grešku : mene je za sve briga! Sad ovo možda čudno zvuči, ne znam...meni ne - ali ja tu sreću da osjećam brigu za sva živa bića ne pripisujem sebi.Ne. To mi je dato. Doslovce sam se jedno jutro probudila i znala da odsad više ne jedem meso. I to je bilo to.
Zato kažem da mi je to Dar s Neba, Božji Dar. 
S našom majuškom će tek krenuti priče, objašnjavanja. Ali mislim da je neminovno da će ih biti. I znate već koja dječja pitanja mogu uslijediti."A kaj onda moja sestrična ne voli životinje kad jako voli hrenovke?", "Kak ona ne zna da se gica morala ubiti za to?" itd
Molim vas, vi iskusniji, kako to nekako,relativno glatko, izvesti da ne zaratim cijelu obitelj?
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Anita-AZ

*Teica* - ne mogu dugo, ali bez zaraćivanja obitelji na bar jedno vrijeme, neće ići. Krut um reagira kruto i reakcije su krute i oni očekuju da svoje stavove uskladiš s njihovima ili su strane zaraćene. 
Pa su jedno vrijeme zaraćene, nakon toga obje strane shvate da se ni jedna neće mijenjati, ali da svatko ima pravo i odgovornost prema svojem djetetu i u to se nitko ne smije petljati i onda su odnosi dobri.
Evo, ukratko. Nema instantne harmonije u okruženju gdje postoji velikih razlika u načinu života. 
No, bit će zabavno!   :Grin:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Sjetila sam se jednog primjera - slatkog prijedloga - pokušaja usklađenja - mojih roditelja koji su nam rekli da bi oni prestali jesti meso, ako mi počnemo jesti ribu. To je bio jedan od simpatičnih pokušaja.   :Grin:

----------


## Ivana2

Nisam vegetarijanac i nemam ništa protiv vegetarijanstva, a ova pitanja postavljam samo zbog znatiželje.
Kako objašnjavate djeci zašto ne jedete meso i zašto to očekujete i od njih? (emocionalni, zdravstveni, vjerski ili drugo nešto)
Kako im objašnjavate to da su većina ljudi i djece mesojedi i kakav stav kod njih gradite o mesojedima?
Možete li uistinu držati pod kontrolom unos namirnica bez elemenata životinjskog podrijetla jer ima namirnica za koje čovjek nikad ne bi rekao da imaju takve elemente a kad ono...
Ako su razlozi vegetarijanstva emocionalni, zanima me biste li djetetu uskratili neki lijek zato što ima elemenata životinjskog podrijetla ili imate saznanje da je testiran na životinjama?
Ja bih rado bila vegetarijanac teoretski, ali kad nanjušim meso sisavaca... Eto, mene zanima, kakav je to mentalni i karakterni sklop. Mislim, ja ronim suze kad vidim da se muče životinje, ali kad ogladnim ne želite se naći sa mnom na pustom otoku. Dakle, koliko ste spremni na kompromise?
E još nešto: Što se događa kad bračni drug nije vegetarijanac i ne želi da se djeci uskraćuje meso? Odnosno, je li to bio faktor kod biranja partnera? To ide uz ono s kompromisima.

----------


## TeinaMama

> Ja bih rado bila vegetarijanac teoretski, ali kad nanjušim meso sisavaca... Eto, mene zanima, kakav je to mentalni i karakterni sklop. Mislim, ja ronim suze kad vidim da se muče životinje, ali kad ogladnim ne želite se naći sa mnom na pustom otoku.


Ja ovo ne kužim  :shock: . Što je pjesnik želio reći???

Vegetarijanac se ne može biti TEORETSKI...

----------


## TeinaMama

Vidim da tu ima i onih koji bi pojeli i ljude kad su gladni na pustom otoku.

----------


## Storma

Pricali ste o vrticima i prehrani - kada sam bila s Anitom na razgovoru pri upisu u vrtic, pitali su me kakvu hranu jede odnosno odbija li nesto od hrane. Pitala sam odnosi li se to na vegetarijance i sl. na sto mi je odgovoreno da se trude izaci u susret svima koliko je moguce. Pitat cu najesen sto to tocno znaci    :Grin:

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Kako objašnjavate djeci zašto ne jedete meso i zašto to očekujete i od njih? (emocionalni, zdravstveni, vjerski ili drugo nešto)
> Kako im objašnjavate to da su većina ljudi i djece mesojedi i kakav stav kod njih gradite o mesojedima?


Ja ću sutra odgovoriti na tvoja pitanja, no prije toga ti pliz meni također obrnuto tj- da li ti npr. djetetu govoriš zašto DA jesti meso, kako je ono došlo do tanjura i zašto postoje neki drugi ljudi koji ga ne jedu i kakav stav gradiš kod nje o vegetarijancima?   :Smile:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Zaboravih pridodati i onaj dio zašto očekuješ od svojeg djeteta da jede meso (vjerski, emotivni, zdravstveni ili nešto drugo?)

Thanks.   :Love:

----------


## a zakaj

> no prije toga ti pliz meni također obrnuto tj- da li ti npr. djetetu govoriš zašto DA jesti meso, kako je ono došlo do tanjura i zašto postoje neki drugi ljudi koji ga ne jedu i kakav stav gradiš kod nje o vegetarijancima?


evo, mogu ja reci kako je kod nas.
meso se jede, od kad djeca znaju za sebe, i to im nije upitno. Ne opisujem im svaki put za ruckom kak smo dosli do tog mesa i sto se sve dogodilo prije nego sto je rucak dosao na stol, ali starije dijete je definitivno svjesno toga sto jedenje mesa podrazumijeva. Ali mu je to prirodno, kao sto je vjerojatno i macicu prirodno pojesti misa.
Zna da postoji opcija vegetarijanstva, moja sestra s kojom se puno druzi je vege. Objasnili smo mu da je ona 'biljojed' i njemu je to skroz ok, nikad je zbog toga ne gnjavimo, i dijete nema dojam da je jedan izbor vredniji od drugoga. Ako jednog dana odluce sami biti 'biljojedi', meni je to skroz u redu, ali cu ocekivati da se sami brinu oko ekstra menija.

----------


## Lenni

Ja nisam vegetarijanka ali sam željela napisati nešto na tu temu kako ljudi gledaju na vegetarijance.

Prije par godina u moju bivšu firmu došla je raditi jedna veganka.
Kad su kolege skužili da ona jede isključivo namirnice biljnog porijekla drvlje i kamenje na nju.A tek kad je rekla da joj se tako i klinci hrane bilo je svega....pametovanja,ogovaranja i sl.
Meni je ta mama bila super!
Svako jutro se rano dizala i svojim klincima pekla kruh,pripremala obrok za vrtić(tete su imale sluha),radila im domaće gricke i slatkače.
Djeca su super zdrava,ako im neko i pokuša nešto podvalit ispljunu hranu jer im ne odgovara(nisu navikli na okuse mesa,ribe,jaja).
Često sam im bila gost na večeri i iznenadila sam se koliko ona maštovito kuha.Ok.,bilo je drugačije....ali tko sam ja da tvrdim da je moje bolje.
Uostalom moje "normalno" je njoj drugačije.

----------


## MGrubi

nemam ništa protiv vegetarijanstava

no
jel može malo pitanjce:
onda nije prihvatljivo da vegy obitelj ima za ljubimca psa ili mačku, zar ne?

----------


## Lenni

Kak to misliš?...zainteresiralo me pitanje.
Moji vege frendovi imaju!

----------


## maria71

mgrubi, ne kužim, pa neće imat filadendron ?

ili će mačka morat ivegan?


ontopic

jedem meso, ali mi je najbolja frendica vege i sve 5

niti ona mene preodgaja,niti ja nju....dok smo jo šputovaka okolo prije nego nas je život razdvojio ja sam iz solidarnosti jela isto što i ona po hotelima

----------


## maria71

tipfeleri

mačka postato vegan



putovale

----------


## marta

kolegice, taj vas uradak je stvaaaaarno   :Rolling Eyes:  

dajte malo te prste na tipkovnici kontrolirajte. 

MGrubi, postoji i vege hrana za zivotinje.   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

visok tlak i 40 u hladu.....

kad umrem ,bit će ti žao   :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

> Kak to misliš?...zainteresiralo me pitanje.
> Moji vege frendovi imaju!


pa bila sam na onoj stranici priijatelja životinja, i razlozima za veganstvo se navodi i mesna industrija i njena okrutnost prema životinjama u uzgoju
dakle, kad je razlog za veganstvo bojkot takvog odnosa prema životinjama (emocionalne naravi) onda se ne mogu imati ljubimci koji se hrane mesnom hranom jer je to iz te industrije

----------


## marta

ismiki, tako me ni pokojni caca koji jest umro od visokog tlaka nije emocionalno ucjenjivo.  :shock:

----------


## marta

> Lenni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kak to misliš?...zainteresiralo me pitanje.
> Moji vege frendovi imaju!
> 
> 
> pa bila sam na onoj stranici priijatelja životinja, i razlozima za veganstvo se navodi i mesna industrija i njena okrutnost prema životinjama u uzgoju
> dakle, kad je razlog za veganstvo bojkot takvog odnosa prema životinjama (emocionalne naravi) onda se ne mogu imati ljubimci koji se hrane mesnom hranom jer je to iz te industrije


Pa rakoh ti da ima i vege hrane za zivotinje.

----------


## Lenni

*MGrubi* kao što marta kaže ima i vege hrana za kućne ljubimce.
Tako moji frendovi hrane svoje pse a lijeće ih homeopatiom.
Koliko vidim svi su zdravi ali moji psi nisu vegani pa ne znam puno o tome a i glupo se osjećam dok ovo pišem jer nije tema...da me ne pošpotaju  :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

nemojte me zezat da netko ima ljubimca mesojeda i pretvori ga u biljojeda  :shock: 

koje je objašnjenje za TO?  :?

----------


## maria71

> ismiki, tako me ni pokojni caca koji jest umro od visokog tlaka nije emocionalno ucjenjivo.  :shock:


ja sam profesionalac  8) 

btw 

čovjek odlući da neče jest meso, tako odgaja svoju djecu....razumijem

ali kad je Floki odlučio biti vege ?

To mi je ipak nametanje svog izbora

----------


## Davor

Osim mačića kojima treba taurin (iz mačjeg mlijeka) - ostatak živine preživi vege dijetu.

----------


## MGrubi

> ismiki, tako me ni pokojni caca koji jest umro od visokog tlaka nije emocionalno ucjenjivo.  :shock:


nisam te ciljala ...
nisam shvatila da ima na tržištu vegi hrana za te beštije


no, ja sam ionako protiv hranjena mačaka i pasa gotovom hranom (ka da jedem čitav život paštetu)

----------


## ms. ivy

ne radi se o preživljavanju. i felidae i canidae u prirodi love i jedu meso. kužim da čovjek može ODLUČITI da ne jede meso (ja ga godinama nisam jela) ali ne kužim da se ne može suočiti sa činjenicom da ostale životinje to čine.

----------


## MGrubi

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ismiki, tako me ni pokojni caca koji jest umro od visokog tlaka nije emocionalno ucjenjivo.  :shock:
> 
> 
> nisam te ciljala ...
> nisam shvatila da ima na tržištu vegi hrana za te beštije
> 
> ...


samo paštetu, oću reči

----------


## Ivana2

Ja sam pitanja postavila uistinu prijateljski i nadala sam se konstruktivnim odgovorima jer sam vidjela da na forumu ima dosta vegetarijanaca koji mogu konstruktivno o tome pričati. Pitanja sam postavila zato što na njih ne znam odgovor pa niti ne mogu svom djetetu objasniti ono što ni sama ne znam. Pa tko ne zna, taj pita onog za koga vjeruje da zna. Ne znam zašto se takva pitanja dočekuju na zadnje noge. Meni samo trebaju informacije iz prve ruke.
Meni nije teško objasniti zašto mi jedemo meso, ali ovo je topić o odgoju djece vegetarijanaca, a ja ga čitam jer vjerujem da i tu mogu naći nešto korisno za sebe i odgoj svog djeteta iako nismo vegetarijanci.
Moja pitanja nemaju cilj da budu izazovna vama nego informativna meni.
Nadam se da se sad ne će ostvariti ona poslovica: znatiželja je ubila mačku. I da ću dobiti nekakav odgovor bar na neko od pitanja.

----------


## Lenni

*Ivana2* nadam se da će ti se netko od vegana javiti  :Love:  

*ms.ivy* a da ja nazovem ove svoje pa ih pitam 8) 

možda nam se netko javi s foruma tko ima vege ljubimce!

----------


## MGrubi

> Ne znam zašto se takva pitanja dočekuju na zadnje noge..


ja ih razumim, pa čitav život večina vegija mora braniti i opravdavati svoju odluku napornim mesojedima, normalno je da odmah reagiraju obrambeno

----------


## Annar

Ima MGrubi pravo, vegetarijanci/vegani su stalno "prisiljeni" objašnjavati zašto ovo i ono ili se prozivaju...Postane to nakon nekoga vremena naporno, meni je kojiput objašnjenje - moj život, moj izbor. Jednostavno mi se neda prepričavati život unazad zadnjih 10 godina, koji su moji vege razlozi, kakvi su mi moralno/etički prinicipi itd. Neke stvari zadiru prilično duboko u moju intimu i ne trebam ih dijeliti s drugima samo zato što ti drugi misle da moram. Teško je u razgovoru s drugim ljudima odrediti koga zaista zanima nešto više o vegetarijanstvu i tko će tom razgovoru pristupiti bez predrasuda, a tko samo pokušava izazvati polemiku. Pa tako kojiput idem putem manjeg otpora i obiđem temu.

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Ja sam pitanja postavila uistinu prijateljski i nadala sam se konstruktivnim odgovorima jer sam vidjela da na forumu ima dosta vegetarijanaca koji mogu konstruktivno o tome pričati. Pitanja sam postavila zato što na njih ne znam odgovor pa niti ne mogu svom djetetu objasniti ono što ni sama ne znam. Pa tko ne zna, taj pita onog za koga vjeruje da zna. *Ne znam zašto se takva pitanja dočekuju na zadnje noge.*


Zasto dozivljavas kao dočekivanje na zadnje noge ista pitanja koja si postavila meni? Nije li to diskriminacija?   :Wink:  Zato što svoj izbor smatraš prirodnim-normalnim, a moj alternativnim, dok ja smatram da je i jedno drugo normalno, stvar izbora i nitko se ne bi trebao više ili manje opravdavati radi tog izbora.

Osim toga, ja sam ti ta pitanja postavila zato da putem vlastitog odgovora vidiš da moj odgovor znaš.   :Kiss:  
Ovo što je mesojedka - a zakaj rekla, bi isto i ja rekla samo za vegetarijanstvo. U tome je bila poanta. Mi nismo različiti, mi samo ne jedemo meso i to nije big deal kao što se (nekima) čini, a posebice nije big deal djeci.




> Anita-AZ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> no prije toga ti pliz meni također obrnuto tj- da li ti npr. djetetu govoriš zašto DA jesti meso, kako je ono došlo do tanjura i zašto postoje neki drugi ljudi koji ga ne jedu i kakav stav gradiš kod nje o vegetarijancima?  
> 
> 
> evo, mogu ja reci kako je kod nas.
> meso se jede, od kad djeca znaju za sebe, i to im nije upitno. Ne opisujem im svaki put za ruckom kak smo dosli do tog mesa i sto se sve dogodilo prije nego sto je rucak dosao na stol, ali starije dijete je definitivno svjesno toga sto jedenje mesa podrazumijeva. Ali mu je to prirodno, kao sto je vjerojatno i macicu prirodno pojesti misa.
> Zna da postoji opcija vegetarijanstva, moja sestra s kojom se puno druzi je vege. Objasnili smo mu da je ona 'biljojed' i njemu je to skroz ok, nikad je zbog toga ne gnjavimo, i dijete nema dojam da je jedan izbor vredniji od drugoga. Ako jednog dana odluce sami biti 'biljojedi', meni je to skroz u redu, ali cu ocekivati da se sami brinu oko ekstra menija.

----------


## maria71

a jel bi psa hranila vege prehranom ili bi ipak jnemu prepustila što će jesti?

ja recimo u vege kući uvijek jedem što mi se servira, bez frktanja nosom, mada ljudi znaju da nisam neki frik za okusima pa pripreme neki vege mainstream


isto tako ,ako je netko kod mene u gostima, svi jedu vege hranu jer mi se ne da spremati 5 jela 

a ovo je i zdravije

naravno najprije upozorim na menu

npr dolazi marica, ona je vege, SVI ćete to jesti jer je zdravo

----------


## TeinaMama

Pse nije dobro hraniti vege hranom jer je njihov probavni sustav drugačiji, crijeva su im kraća zbog toga što bi trebali jesti meso koje je lakše probavljivo. Biljna hrana je njima teška za probavu i to tak ne bi funkcioniralo. Npr Bosh ima vege hranu, ali na njoj piše da je dodatna hrana, a ja uope ne vidim razlog zašto ju kupovati jer onda tak i u ostalim mesnim hranama ima izmješanog povća. Bitno je da pas ne jede samo povrće. Kod ljudi je drugačije jer smo mi svejedi i imamo probavu prilagođenu i za jedno i za drugo.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Bojim se da je pas zaista svejed tj. mesojed i da bi to bilo uskraćivanje. :/ 

Bez obzira na sve moralne, ekološke, etičke razloge protiv jedenja mesa - u slučaju da je ono zaista potrebno sa zdravstvene i moja bi djeca jela meso. A kako nije, ne jedemo ga. No, mislim da je psu potrebno jesti meso, iako sam na tom području vrlo slabo informirana, pa možda griješim. Prije nego ću (ako ću) imati psa, informirati ću se dobro. A može me i sad netko "prosvijetliti", uvijek sam spremna primati nova znanja.  8)

----------


## sbuczkow

> Bojim se da je pas zaista svejed tj. mesojed i da bi to bilo uskraćivanje. :/


Ja sam poznavala psa vegetarijanca. I to lovački pas, predivan, prezdrav i preveseo... glodao je mrkvicu...  8)

----------


## Anita-AZ

Da li je još uvijek živ?   :Laughing:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Aaaaaaa.. zvučim kao mesojedi!!   :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

> dakle, kad je razlog za veganstvo bojkot takvog odnosa prema životinjama (emocionalne naravi) onda se ne mogu imati ljubimci koji se hrane mesnom hranom jer je to iz te industrije


dobar zakljucak. 


vegetarijanka nisam, mada skoro pa da i ne jedem meso. poznam macku-vegetarijanku.   :Grin:  inace ne kuham za goste, pa nemam nekih nedoumica sto cemo jesti.  :Grin:  vodim ih... da ne velim gdje.   :Grin:

----------


## sbuczkow

> Da li je još uvijek živ?


nemam pojma, nije Hrvat.   :Razz:

----------


## AdioMare

> inace ne kuham za goste, pa nemam nekih nedoumica sto cemo jesti. vodim ih... da ne velim gdje.


Gdje su ti najbolji?  :Grin:     Meni u Cvjetnom  :Mljac:

----------


## maria71

Sjetila sam se!

Pokojni mačak od babe Ane ( i ona je pokojna, Bog joj dao duši lako)

je silom prilika bio vegeterijanac,ona ga je hranila mrkvom i krompirima
( kod nje ni miševi nisu zalazili, on je ev. šćapio kojeg vrapca,no bio je poprilično nevješt lovac )

Nema želudac prozora-to joj je bila omiljena uzrečica, kumpirići, kumpirići Majke Božje cviće,ako su dobri meni dobri su i njemu....

no Mačak ( to mu je  i bilo ime   :Grin: , tko zna možda bih ga danas nazvala Slaven ili Tihomir ) bi rezignirano hrdao te krompire, dok god nismo mi došli  ( kuća do kuće) i onda bi se selio nama.....

Baba Ana nikako nije mogla shvatiti da Mačak jede meso i da ju je iznevjerio....

a on je samo slijedio svoje varljivo mačje srce

----------


## lucky day

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> dakle, kad je razlog za veganstvo bojkot takvog odnosa prema životinjama (emocionalne naravi) onda se ne mogu imati ljubimci koji se hrane mesnom hranom jer je to iz te industrije
> 
> 
> dobar zakljucak.


los zakljucak...

zvuci dobro samo na papiru...
(osim kao izgovor, naravno, a moc uma da nadje izgovore ne smijemo *niti bi trebali podcjenjivati* jer su bitni za nas integritet kako kaze d. goleman, autor 'emocionalne inteligencije', u 'simple truths, vital lies'... naravno, dok ne dobiju dimenzije neuroze)...


ali je pre povrsan da bi bio upotrebljiv u zivotu vegetarijanaca koji *vole i zele imati kraj sebe u zivotu* zivotinje koje jedu meso a informacije o mogucnostima vegetarijanske prehrane i za 'mesojede' im nisu uvjerljive... 


jer ako idemo tim smjerom 'logike' vegetarijanci iz istog razloga ne bi mogli mirne savjesti imati djecu - zbog, doduse minimalne i VRLO upitne, mogucnosti da dijete MORA jesti meso...

znam ljude koji svoje pse hrane veganski...
principi slaganja menija su puno drugaciji nego kod covjeka i stvarno se treba dobro educirati prije nego se preuzme ta odgovornost... na zalost nisam u stalnom kontaktu s njima da ih zamolim za info - ali ako naletim na neki zgodan link - stavit cu ovdje...
ako s progoogla po stranicama sve vise rastucih supkultura - duboke ekologije, anarhizma, ekofeminizma, rainbow family, veganske stranice i newsletteri i - najvise - stranicama udruga za zastitu zivotinja mislim da se te informacije mogu lako naci jer ih ti ljudi rado dijele onima STVARNO koji zele znati...

sto se mene osobno tice -  kad, nadam se uskoro, nabavim psa - kako sada stvari stoje :/ - kupovat cu mu mesnu hranu...  
pa vidjeti kako emocionalno rezoniram s tim nacinom djelovanja - i donijeti odluke sukladno tom rezoniranju...
pa vidjeti kako pas rezonira s mojim rezoniranjem...
pa rezonirati dalje i opet donositi odluke sukleadne tom rezoniranju u konkretnom vremenu i prostoru...

p sad, k'o je skuzio - skuzio je  :Grin:

----------


## Teica

> *Teica* - ne mogu dugo, ali bez zaraćivanja obitelji na bar jedno vrijeme, neće ići. Krut um reagira kruto i reakcije su krute i oni očekuju da svoje stavove uskladiš s njihovima ili su strane zaraćene. 
> Pa su jedno vrijeme zaraćene, nakon toga obje strane shvate da se ni jedna neće mijenjati, ali da svatko ima pravo i odgovornost prema svojem djetetu i u to se nitko ne smije petljati i onda su odnosi dobri.
> Evo, ukratko. Nema instantne harmonije u okruženju gdje postoji velikih razlika u načinu života. 
> No, bit će zabavno!


Hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:  !Baš mi je "sjeo"  :Smile:  !
A nadala sam se da nekako može bez "rata" (to mi koji smo u školskim danima bili kao neki (kršitelj koda)iji stalno bi mirno sve rješavali). 
I to meni uopće nije zabavno  :Rolling Eyes:  Šmrc. Naporno mi je. Dobrim dijelom jer dopustim da me "dave" i ne vraćam grubo dok mi stvarno ne prekipi. I onda kad tako uskuham, opet dobijem po nosu - pa nemoj biti takva, ovo je bezobrazno, "samo" razgovaramo...(moš si mislit razgovora kad si na "optuženičkoj klupi")
Izgleda da moram mijenjati SEBE. Jer da djelujem jače, samopuzdanije pretpostavljam da se nitko ne bi usudio tako napadati (bez obzira što o tome misli). 
Znam i onu poslovicu da "nitko nije prorok u svom selu" i da im dođe neka big face koja je veggie - sigurno ne bi bilo napadanja!
Doživljavaš li ti, recimo, da ljudi drugačije reagiraju na npr. vegetarijanstvo tvog muža nego na tvoje?

----------


## Vrinda

Kako se suočavamo sa izazovima...Eh...Uz Božju pomoć.

Mi smo laktovegetarijanci.

Svo vole gurati svoj nos svuda i davati savjete tipa:
"Ako ne jede meso, mozak će mu zakržljati.."
"Ne moraš mu kuhati meso, možeš kosti-kosti nisu meso"
"Upropastićeš ga"
"Djeca će mu se rugati, biće crna ovca u društvu"

Ispočetka (od početka dohrane) je bilo jaaako teško, jer su se svi brinuli za njegovo zdravlje. Sada kad ima 22 mjeseca, sam od sebe neće da jede "te" stvari i pao mi je kamen sa srca. "Neću meso, meso fuj bljak"...su njegove riječi.
Mene puno ne živciraju direktni i indirektni komentari i "suptilne" opaske kako "naš sin jednom sedmično jede ribu, bez ribe se ne može, to nam je jako važno što hoće da jede...".
Vjerujem da je veganima još teže.
Više me živciraju pokušaji da se podvali meni iza leđa. Najveći problem je svekrva (ne mogu zabraniti da je dijete posjećuje, a mi ne komuniciramo, tako da je to izvan moje kontrole). Muž mi je rekao da mu je više puta probala dati meso i sl. ali da on neće i neće i da nema šanse da ga proba. (muž je svejed, pa mu je svejedno).
Dok nisam uvidjela da je dijete samo od sebe vegetarijanac i da ga ne mogu prevariti, bila sam baš živčana. Uvijek sam nastojala razmišljati da je on osoba za sebe i da će u životu sam donositi svoje izbore, ali kako tolerirati da svekrva hoćee 5 mjesečnoj bebi dati lizalicu ("Jer su njena djeca već od tri mjeseca jela pileću supu, a ja ludača hoću da 6 mjeseci dajem samo majčino mlijeko, a puno je kulturnije dati bočicu").
Poseban problem je bio povratak na posao kada je on imao 12 mjeseci. Snašli smo se i to funkcionira-privatni vrtić, dogovor s tetama-ja mu kuham i donosim. Nekad sam mrtva umorna, ali nikad to ne dovodim u pitanje. Između djetetova zdravlja i mog umora-nema kompromisa. To odlično funkcionira i stvarno imam povjerenja u njih.
Sigurno je da nas čekaju i novi izazovi-rođendani, ekskurzije...ali on će se već sam odrediti prema tome. Ja ću mu uvijek reći svoje mišljenje, ali će on sam odabrati.
Što se tiče ljubimaca-ne može se tigar natjerati da bude vegetarijanac, nije prirodno. Ako je životinja prirodno mesojed ili svejed, a neko je ne želi tako hraniti, bolje neka nađe ljubimca vegetarijanca ili vegana.

----------


## marilu

Ja moram malo da se javim, dame ne zaboravite. Tu smo u Dalmaciji vec vise od mjesec ipo i mogu vam reci da je skupo biti vegetarijanac ili vegan ode. U biti meni nije nekako dovoljno samo zivjeti od zelenisa, mahunarki, soje i sl. Meni su potrebne sjemenke koje su masno skupe, bar one kvaliteten, gljive isto nisu bas jeftine, te tofu je katastrofa skup. U Californiji sam mogla komad tofua naci za $1.25 sto bi bilo do 7 kn. Da bi uopce kupila kvalitetan tofu trebala sam voziti do Splita jedno dva sata po ovoj ljetnoj guzvi u autobusu, te kad sam napokon nasla trgovinu zdrave hrane, onda je taj tofu bio bar tri puta skuplji nego na sto sam navikla. Sreca da sam ponijela sa sobom hemp i neke druge proteinske prahove za muckanje sa vocem, pa mi moja dva djecaka dobiju stvarno sve sto im treba. 
Uspijela sam naci i soja jogurt, ali je negdje oko 8 kn, veggie polpetice i jos neke sitnice sto vegani vole.
Soja mlijeko je 17kn ili cak 19kn. po litru, u Californiji je organic dvije litre 12/15 kn. 
Sad, leca, grah, i ostale mahunarke su mi super kao varivo, kao polpetice, a volimo i pite koje napunimo svim i svacim. Jednom mjesecno mozemo priustiti put u Split. Cak sam nasla nesto kao ona Nutella, samo se zove Carobella i smazali smo je u dva dana, a stedili smo je. he he 30-tak kn. 
Moji pocimu skolu i vrtic slijedeci mjesec. Petogodisnjak ce u popodnevnu smjenu i tako mislim da je lakse jer dobiva samo popodnevni snack.  A to mogu i vrlo lako spremiti od kuce u obliku nekog voca, orasastog, i sl. Moj stariji opet jede doma rucak, tako da i tu nece biti problema. Malu marendicu sto pojede u skoli, moze ponijeti od doma. 
Sto se tice razlicitih komentara, tih sam imala ovdje vecinom pozitivnih ili onih koji su se suzdrzali od komentara. U duge price se ne upustam. Radje malo po malo kazem. Uglavnom je prvi razlog zdravlje, taj je razlog dosta vazan. Eto, puno pozdrava svima mamama koja imaju male vegetarijance. Ako ima netko dolje u Dalmaciji, javite se sa svojim idejama. Meni ih nikada dosta.

----------


## mahima

... e trebalo mi je da sve pročitam pa da vam  :Bye:  
Sve ste već napisali, i o pritisku i o liječnicima i vrtićima i cijenama...
Sve znam, ali za nas je vegetarijanstvo uistinu nešto sasvim prirodno... s godinama smo osjetili što je dobro za nas pa ono što mi jedemo, naravno jede i naše dijete.
Meso su mu moji roditelji gurnuli dvaput, oba puta pljunio s gađenjem...
(*Davore*, meni se čini da si ti bio na vege-roštilju povodom Lucovog prvog rodjkasa koji je slavio s Dušicom) ...

----------


## mareena

MM i ja smo laktovegetarijanci sedam-osam godina, Kikić (pet i pol godina) od rođenja. Naši roditelji postepeno su to prihvatili, većina prijatelja također su vegetarijanci. S bliskim ljudima, dakle, nemamo problema, a "dobronamjerni savjeti" okoline me ne tangiraju.

Prošli tjedan udomili smo troipolgodišnju djevojčicu koja je do sada živjela u domu za nezbrinutu djecu i (naravno) jela sve.  Ona inače boluje od astmatičnog bronhitisa za što sam pročitala da je vegetarijanstvo najbolji način prehrane. Nije li znakovito što je došla baš u vegetarijansku obitelj   :Love:  ? 

Ja sam kroz tjedan kuhala kao i uvijek, ona je sve lijepo papala  :Mljac:  .

Problema, u biti i nema, ali ja ipak pitam; mogu li jednostavno "preko noći" izbaciti meso iz njene prehrane?

----------


## abonjeko

> Problema, u biti i nema, ali ja ipak pitam; mogu li jednostavno "preko noći" izbaciti meso iz njene prehrane?


Ti to možeš učiniti, ali, u principu, to nije dobro....mogu odjednom nastati još gore reakcije pa je dobro da se sustavno prelazi na "novu" prehranu....kako bi organizam imao vremena prilagoditi se....  :Kiss:

----------


## jassi

nista se ne radi preko noci,pogotovo se ne sokira organizam s nacinom prehrane...ljudi su mesojedi.....pa polako tu masinu treba prestelati drage moje.

----------


## ronin

> nista se ne radi preko noci,pogotovo se ne sokira organizam s nacinom prehrane...ljudi su mesojedi.....pa polako tu masinu treba prestelati drage moje.


slažem se s konstatacijom
ipak,ljudi nisu mesojedi već svejedi

----------


## jassi

sorry imas pravo....itekakvi svejedi mila,mo meso je dio prehrane koji organizam covjeka po prirodi treba...no i s vege prehranom se zivi vrlo kvalitetno,no ako klopas meso oduvijek a sad oces biti vege treba postepeno u to sam uvjerena

----------


## abonjeko

Najprirodnija i najzdravija hrana za čovjekov organizam je živa hrana - voće, a ne mrtva kuhana ili, još gore, pečena (meso).....Ovo ne govorim zato što sam vege već zato što sam pročitala dovoljno knjiga koje su me uvjerile u ovo gore što sam navela....zamislite si samo koliko je dana meso "mrtvo" kada ga kupite i počnete pripremati....a, ne daj Bože još kada govorimo o smrznutom.... :/

----------


## jassi

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa abonjenko..aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa......ok odustajem od ruckaaaaaaaaaaaaa....ma sve pet ,slazem se ali poanta je prelaska s jednog tipa na drugi tip prehrane....  :Wink:

----------


## lucky day

ja sam presla na vege prehranu preko noci... i sve pet...
ma kakvi pet. - sest!   :Laughing:  

po meni - postupni prelazak za posvojenu djecvojcicu bi bio pitati ju sto je najvise voljela jesti u domu...
pa joj tako nesto slicno ponekad servirati (moze se i prilagoditi da bude vege)... da joj iz proslosti ostanu dobra sjecanja a da se nova grade na sigurnoj bazi postovanja i ljubavi...

hrana je prvenstveno emocionalni dozivljaj - i kad to imamo u vidu nema problema ako je napravljena s ljubavlju...
ako neko s ljubavlju moze pripremiti meso (ubijenu zivotinju) - neka to i dalje cini...
a dijete moze vrlo lako shvatiti zato to neko ne moze ni uz najbolju volju...

----------


## mamma Juanita

lucky day, X

----------


## Anita-AZ

Cisto da malo "podemistificiramo" taj prelazak i promjenu prehrane.... jedini razlog zašto je preporučljivo da se sa mesne prehrane na vegetarijanstvo pređe nešto postupnije je isti razlog zašto se prije posta postupnije sve manje i manje jede. Radi detoksikacije koja je ipak podnošljivija ako nije toliko nagla... manje je glavobolja i sl. simptoma... Ali nikakav gubitak za organizam (osim toksina)....

I ja sam prešla preko noći i nije bilo problema nikakvih.  Imala sam tada 16 godina.... znači, praktički dijete...

lucky day, X takoder   :Smile:

----------


## abonjeko

> Cisto da malo "podemistificiramo" taj prelazak i promjenu prehrane.... jedini razlog zašto je preporučljivo da se sa mesne prehrane na vegetarijanstvo pređe nešto postupnije je isti razlog zašto se prije posta postupnije sve manje i manje jede. Radi detoksikacije koja je ipak podnošljivija ako nije toliko nagla... manje je glavobolja i sl. simptoma... Ali nikakav gubitak za organizam (osim toksina)....
> 
> I ja sam prešla preko noći i nije bilo problema nikakvih.  Imala sam tada 16 godina.... znači, praktički dijete...


Slažem se....jer sam i ja prešla preko noći na vege i tu ne može biti ništa loše....mislim da bi bilo gorih reakcija kada bi se naglo prelazilo s vege na mesnu prehranu.....(ono - jedan dan čista makrobiotika, pa slijedeći dan 2 kile čevapa :/ ).... kada sam ja bila trudna svi su mi govorili da obavezno trebam jesti meso (naravno da nikoga nisam poslušala jer sam znala, iz svojeg iskustva, koliko meso meni škodi), ali našla se jedna pametna pa je uz tu konstataciju nadodala kako nikako ne smijem naglo prijeći (u trudnoći) s makro na mesnu....  :Wink:

----------


## mareena

Hvala vam, cure. I ja sam također preko noći prešla na vege prehranu i ne da nisam imala problema, nego su mi do tada redovite zimske i proljetne prehlade jednostavno nestale. Pitanje sam postavila jer se ovdje radi o malom djetetu, više da potvrdim svoje mišljenje. 

U vezi ideje Lucky day: Kad smo prvi put izveli Djevojčicu iz doma,  ručali smo u restoranu (nismo je smjeli voditi kući). Pitala sam je što bi željela jesti, na što mi je odgovorila: "Hranu i sok"   :Crying or Very sad:  . U domu sam pitala ima li jela koja baš ne voli, rekli su da nije izbirljiva i da jede sve. Ovih desetak dana što je kod nas, s guštom pojede sve što dobije. Zato sam se i zapitala, zašto bih joj ikada više ponudila meso, tim više što je hrana životinjskog porijekla štetna za njeno zdravlje. 

Možda i nema direktne veze, ali posljednjih pet dana nije niti jednom zakašljala niti zahripala, a nakon trčanja ne ostaje bez daha.

 :Kiss:

----------


## lucky day

mareena   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## abonjeko

> Hvala vam, cure. I ja sam također preko noći prešla na vege prehranu i ne da nisam imala problema, nego su mi do tada redovite zimske i proljetne prehlade jednostavno nestale. Pitanje sam postavila jer se ovdje radi o malom djetetu, više da potvrdim svoje mišljenje. 
> 
> U vezi ideje Lucky day: Kad smo prvi put izveli Djevojčicu iz doma,  ručali smo u restoranu (nismo je smjeli voditi kući). Pitala sam je što bi željela jesti, na što mi je odgovorila: "Hranu i sok"   . U domu sam pitala ima li jela koja baš ne voli, rekli su da nije izbirljiva i da jede sve. Ovih desetak dana što je kod nas, s guštom pojede sve što dobije. Zato sam se i zapitala, zašto bih joj ikada više ponudila meso, tim više što je hrana životinjskog porijekla štetna za njeno zdravlje. 
> 
> Možda i nema direktne veze, ali posljednjih pet dana nije niti jednom zakašljala niti zahripala, a nakon trčanja ne ostaje bez daha.



 :Love:

----------


## arte

Bok! Evo da se i ja priključim. Htjela bih svojoj djevojčici (9mj) napraviti neke zdrave kekse da ih mogu pomješati u vočne kašice ili joj ih dati pa da sama cucla/gricka ili pomješati sa svojim ili rižinim mlijekom. Imati li možda kakav recept? Na internetu sam našla jedan recept, ali mi se ne sviđa što je jedan od sastojaka margarin.  Mislila sam ga zamijeniti sa gheeom (maslom).

Za baby kukuruzne kekse:

Sastojci:

225 g margarina (neki sa što manje konzervansa)

150 g rižinog slada (ima u Biovegi)

255 g kukuruznog brašna

1 šalica jabuke, zgnječene štapnim mikserom

Što mislite da li bi to bilo ok, mislim smije li ona to sa 9mj?

----------


## LeaB

> Za baby kukuruzne kekse:
> 
> Sastojci:
> 
> 225 g margarina (neki sa što manje konzervansa)
> 
> 150 g rižinog slada (ima u Biovegi)
> 
> 255 g kukuruznog brašna
> ...


Ja margarin ne bi davala do daljnjeg.  A bome ni kekse. Ima toliko drugih namirnica, a tek joj je 9 mjeseci.

I btw, ne mogu vjerovati da se ja strastvena vegetarijanka nisam ovdje deklarirala.  :Grin: 
No tko me zna, zna sa vege jelovnika. :D

----------


## cija

Bok svima...

Pozdravljam sve koji su uspijeli u svojoj vege i makro prehrani... ja sam na tom putu i svakim danom se usavrasava.

Imama pitanje...

Jel znate vrtic na podrucju Zagreba da ima makrobioticku prehranu?

Hvala vam puno na inspiraciji redovno vas pratim.

----------


## mamma Juanita

koliko ja znam, nema niti jedan baziran na makrobiotičkoj prehrani, ali waLdorfski imaju vegetarijansku prehranu.
u zagrebu imaš viticu(u vukovarskoj i rockfellerovoj) i trnoružicu na jordanovcu.
meni su djeca u trnoružici, od ove godine jedu voće i povrće s jedne privatne netretirane farme, organski dakle  :Smile: .
meso "zamjenjuju" sejtanom i sojom, jednom tjedno i ribom.
piju domaći čaj od mente zaslađem s malo meda, ljeti limunadu(isto iscijeđenu plus med).
imaju svoju kuharicu.
vrlo sam zadovoljna, prehrana im je za nekoliko kopalja bolja od prosjeka.

----------


## abonjeko

> koliko ja znam, nema niti jedan baziran na makrobiotičkoj prehrani, ali waLdorfski imaju vegetarijansku prehranu.
> u zagrebu imaš viticu(u vukovarskoj i rockfellerovoj) i trnoružicu na jordanovcu.
> meni su djeca u trnoružici, od ove godine jedu voće i povrće s jedne privatne netretirane farme, organski dakle .
> meso "zamjenjuju" sejtanom i sojom, jednom tjedno i ribom.
> piju domaći čaj od mente zaslađem s malo meda, ljeti limunadu(isto iscijeđenu plus med).
> imaju svoju kuharicu.
> vrlo sam zadovoljna, prehrana im je za nekoliko kopalja bolja od prosjeka.


  :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## cija

Hvala mamma Juanita...

Kod nas je drugi problem alergija na mlijeko i jaja i trenutno imamao problema oko hrane u vrticu.

Inace se doma prakticiramo makrobiotiku....

U nasem slucaju vegetarijanska varijanta  nije dobra zbog mlijeka.

----------


## mamma Juanita

kužim.
jedno vrijeme je moja cura(iz nekih drugih razloga) bila na bezkazeinskoj dijeti, tako da nije konzumirala ništa mliječno.
u vrtiću su se tome prilagodili.
i čini mi se lakše nego u velikom vrtiću.
mada, doma je najlakše  :Wink:

----------


## mahima

*cija* - Vitica u Vukovarskoj ima makrobiotičku prehranu (moj mali ide od ove godine). Bio je svojevremeno i članak u onim zagreb. novinama (?) o tome kako je to jedini makrobiot. vrtić u zG.
E sad... Mi nismo makrobiot., nego samo vegetarijaci pa ne mogu procijeniti je li riječ o vrhunskoj makrobiot. prehrani, ali kažu upućeniji od mene - da je solidna.

----------


## mamma Juanita

mahima, što točno jedu?

----------


## arte

> arte prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Za baby kukuruzne kekse:
> 
> Sastojci:
> 
> 225 g margarina (neki sa što manje konzervansa)
> 
> ...


Ni ja ne bi davala taj margarin, pa me zapravo zanima da li postoji neki recept za kekse koji bi se sastojao od namirnica koje ona smije. U ovom receptu ne smije jedino margarin.
Nije da mi se sada nesto hitno žuri sa tim keksima nego čisto da joj promjenim da nešto gricka, a opet da je zdravo (za sada gricka jabuku i mrkvu ).

----------


## LeaB

Gle, prema onome kako sam ja naučila, bebama se proizvodi od brašna uvode što kasnije i najbolje jako rijetko.
A ako misliš da će joj dosaditi voće, neće jer ona ne zna za drugo. 
Recept za beby kekse ja nemam.

----------


## sbuczkow

> No tko me zna, zna sa vege jelovnika. :D


Lea, hvala ti na onom azukiju.   :Wink:   Danas ga je slistio s mrkvom i spinatom. Nego, moze li jos neke druge grahorice? Mungo? KOje mahunarke sad zimi? Tnx  :Kiss:

----------


## LeaB

*sbuczkow*Može što god ti pada na pamet. Mungo, leća(imaš crvenu, žutu, crnu, smeđu), tofu (možeš ga pirjati s povrćem ili ukuhati u juhu (5 minuta, narazanog na kockice), crna soja.

Azuki mu možeš dati i u slatkoj kašici sa smeđom i slatkom rižom.

----------


## sbuczkow

Wow, hvala!  :Kiss:  Ima li na ovom topicu tvojih djecjih recepata da znam prokopat?   :Smile:

----------


## LeaB

> Wow, hvala!  Ima li na ovom topicu tvojih djecjih recepata da znam prokopat?


Nema, ako te nešto zanima šaljem pp.

----------


## cija

Hvala mahima!!!!

Zvati cu i pitati jel imaju mjesta u jaslicama.

----------


## arte

> Gle, prema onome kako sam ja naučila, bebama se proizvodi od brašna uvode što kasnije i najbolje jako rijetko.
> A ako misliš da će joj dosaditi voće, neće jer ona ne zna za drugo. 
> Recept za beby kekse ja nemam.


Vidiš, za brašno nisam znala....onda keksi definitivno otpadaju. Hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:  .

----------


## sbuczkow

> sbuczkow prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Wow, hvala!  Ima li na ovom topicu tvojih djecjih recepata da znam prokopat?  
> 
> 
> Nema, ako te nešto zanima šaljem pp.


Super, šalji!  :Smile:  A moze i na mail. Hvala.  :Kiss: 
Odakle znas kad se uvode ove namirnice malo egzoticnije za nase podneblje? I koji tofu kupujes, nisam to previse nikad koristila?

----------


## sbuczkow

> Gle, prehrana crkotinom rezultira povišenim željezom, a kako smo ipak manjina, a "normalne" vrijednosti se rade prema prosječnoj, željezom nabildanoj populaciji - ispada da smo malokrvni.


Ne znam bas za ovo. Meni je cesto znalo biti zeljezo ispod (prosjecne) razine i osjecala bih se tada uistinu lose, umorno, iscrpljeno i sve vec sto ima veze s anemijom. Tako da nisam sigurna da si (ovaj put) u pravu.  :Smile: 

Eh, da i ja sam se zaboravila ovdje registrirati kao laktovo vegetarijanac koji povremeno pojede i ribu.   :Grin:

----------


## mahima

Za doručak - biraš mlijeko rižino, sojino, kravlje ili zobeno plus neke žitarice (npr. rižine pahuljice, zobena kaša...)
Užine - obavezno voće
Ručkovi - svakakve juhice, sejtan, soja, slanutak, alge...obilje povrća...
(ako vas zanima - prepišem jelovnik   :Wink: )
Užina - integralni kolačići i dr...
Petkom djeca mijese pizzu...

----------


## LeaB

> Ručkovi - svakakve juhice, sejtan, soja, slanutak, alge...obilje povrća...
> (ako vas zanima - prepišem jelovnik  )


Preseli se na *Vegetarijanske tjedne jelovnike 2.dio.* I dobrodošla.  :Kiss:

----------


## cija

Evo koga zanima jelovnik u vitici:
Doručak: rizine pahuljice, muslis vocem, cornflaks, zobene pahuljice, čokoladni musli i to sve s mlijekom.

Uzina: voce

Ručak:juha bolonjez od soje tjesto salata cikla

----------


## cija

Nastavak

Ručak:poned:juha bolonjez od soje tjesto salata cikla
         utorak:varivo od brokule pohana tikva kruh pita od jabuka
         srijeda:juha seitan u umaku od povrca integralna riza salata
         cetvrtak:varivo od cvjetace sojini odresci kruh kakao kocke
         petak: juha pizza salata
uzina: pecivo, keksi voce, suho voce, voce

Bila sam danas tamo i to sve provjerila.

Nemaju svoju kuhinju imaju dostavu hrane ali rade na tome da se to sto prije rijesi.

Nisam stigla pitati da li paze da nije povrce tretirano pesticidima i da soja nije GMO.

----------


## abonjeko

Ako se misli na onaj kupovni bolonjez umak od soje onda je to žešće smeće (oprostite na grubom izrazu   :Embarassed:  ali je doslovno smeće) :/

----------


## meda

meni se ti jelovnici koje je cija navela bas ne cine makrobioticki  :?

----------


## Mima

Srijeda je prilično makrobiotička   :Grin:

----------


## sbuczkow

> Evo koga zanima jelovnik u vitici:


Otvorio je i u splitu jedan dobar vegetarijanski (vjerojatno i makrobioticki) restorancic u Varošu.  Imaju dobre kolace od rogaca i hvale se da kod njih jede blanka vlasic, sportasi i body bilderi.   :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

cija, a otkuda uzimaju dostavu?
bdw, onaj tko tvrdi da je to makrobiotička kuhinja ima vrlo fleksibilan pojam makrobiotike  :Grin:  ?

----------


## mamma Juanita

onaj upitnik mi je bio viška.
mislim, baš sam te pitala zato što mi je bilo jako sumnjivo to da imaju makrobiotički menu, pa reko, možda se nešto u međuvremenu promijenilo.
ali čim imaš mliječno, čokoladno, klasične kekse, rajčice isl, to nema puno veze s makrobiotikom.
to je jednostavno vegetarijanski menu.

što meni nije problem, nije ni naš vrtić makrobiotički(makar se ne bih bunila da ide više u tom pravcu), ali mislim da ne bi smjeli ljude zavaravat samo zato što dobro zvuči.
i puknut ću ako ne primijetim da je naš vrtić, koliko je meni poznato, zaista jedan od rijetkih (ako ne i jedini) privatni vrtić u gradu koji nema catering, nego svoju kuharicu.
koja je zadnjih tjedan dana prvi put u ovih par godina bolesna, tako da imaju dostavu iz vegehopa i svi su tužni zbog toga, jer se ne može usporedit...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> tako da, *dok je ona na bolovanju* , imaju dostavu iz vegehopa

----------


## mahima

Ja sam bila na komplikacijama i muž je vozio malog cijeli deseti mjesec u vrtić i ja sam malo bila izvan svega. 
Koliko je meni poznato hrana se priprema u Vitici i kuha je teta Dragica (moj sin često je spominje!).
Danas sam rekla mužu da pita pa vam javim.
A da je za prave makrobiotičare sve to li-la - slažem se...

----------


## smile8

> Nemaju svoju kuhinju imaju dostavu hrane ali rade na tome da se to sto prije rijesi.


Vukovarska Vitica ima svoju kuharicu,a ocito Rockeffellerova Vitica ima dostavu iz Vukovarske.Koliko sam skuzila za makrobioticare se dogovore pa i njima daju ono sto oni papaju. Ujutro pogotovo paze da je to zobeno ili rizino,a ne kravlje, dok ostali dobiju sa kravljem...

----------


## Mima

Nema veze što to nije makrobiotički nego to nije nit bogznakako 'zdrava' hrana. Nije sve što je bez mesa automatski zdravo (niti obrnuto). Ako su ovaj bolonjez i sojini odresci oni teksturirani sojini proizvodi onda to stvarno nije dobra hrana za djecu. Uz to, u ručku varivo od brokule i pohana tikva ne vidim gdje su zastupljeni proteini.

----------


## mahima

Sad sam zvala vrtić i dobila rogove:
*cija*, u pravu si! Sanitarna im je zatvorila kuhinju jer fale neki papiri pa hranu dovoze iz vrtića Bubamara iz Sesveta.
 :Evil or Very Mad:  
A što se tiče zdrave prehrane - mislim da se to ipak ne može usporediti s jelovnicima iz državnih s obiljem kosanog, mljevenog mesa, jakim začinima itd. (gdje gotovo nikada nema zobi, ječma, heljde itd..., samo riža ili krumpir...)
Pa ni naš svaki ručak nema proteine... Ali ima doručak i večera, na primjer...

----------


## smile8

> Nema veze što to nije makrobiotički nego to nije nit bogznakako 'zdrava' hrana. Nije sve što je bez mesa automatski zdravo (niti obrnuto). Ako su ovaj bolonjez i sojini odresci oni teksturirani sojini proizvodi onda to stvarno nije dobra hrana za djecu. Uz to, u ručku varivo od brokule i pohana tikva ne vidim gdje su zastupljeni proteini.


Iz drzavnih vrtica su tek nedavno( koliko ja pratim situaciju) izbacili za dorucak pastete,hrenovke..i sl. Mislim da hrana nigdje nije "zdrava"kao sto bi mi to u nasem domu napravili...ako taj utorak nisu dobili proteina,ubacis joj malo proteina za veceru....ne kuzim zasto se toliko kaciti oko nekakvih sitnica.I naravno, koliko ja znam,  bolonjez umak nije kupovni vec teta Dragica kuha sve sama,pa abonjeko nazovi i pitaj,najlakse je ovako spekulirati...Djeca veget. i makrob. idu u takve vrtice jer su tamo sigurni da im djeca nece dobiti mesnu prehranu.Bar je to kod mene slucaj!

----------


## mahima

Kad smo tražili vrtić u koji ćemo upisati Luca, ja sam bila zgranuta. Državni u kvartu su mi izgledali kao sredinom 20. stoljeća, a nitko nam nije izašao u susret i rekao da možemo donositi hranu - nego nešto tipa Pa on će vam za koji tjedan i tako početi jesti meso. Mi   :Evil or Very Mad:  
I što nam je preostalo - privatni vege vrtići koji su urnebesno skupi, a daleko su od idealnog...

----------


## Mima

Ma tko se kači .. ja samo kažem da ovo nije nikakva makrobiotika niti zdrava hrana. Ja pojma nemam kakva je hrana u državnim vrtićima jer je i moje dijete išlo u privatni, a hrana je bila srednja žalost. Meni osobno je draže da mi dijete pojede šnicl nego teksturiranu soju, ali jasno mi je da je vegetarijancima to neprihvatljivo (što ne znači da je sojin šnicl bolji izbor).

----------


## mahima

*Mima*, svi sojini šnicli koje mi doma jedemo imaju oznaku organski uzgoj i kupljeni su, manje-više, u specijaliziranim trgovinama.
Meso, koje ti preferiraš, ako ti ga nisu uzgojili oni koje poznaješ, prepuni su štetnih hormona i ne znam kako možeš biti sigurna da to nije štetno  :/

----------


## LeaB

> *Mima*, svi sojini šnicli koje mi doma jedemo imaju oznaku organski uzgoj i kupljeni su, manje-više, u specijaliziranim trgovinama.
> Meso, koje ti preferiraš, ako ti ga nisu uzgojili oni koje poznaješ, prepuni su štetnih hormona i ne znam kako možeš biti sigurna da to nije štetno  :/


Ja ovu soju totalno izbjegavam. To ne spada ni pod kakvu makrobiotiku. I jasno mi je što kaže *mima*, jer ti šnicli nisu za klince, bar ne dva puta tjedno koliko se soja u tom obliku nalazi na meniju. 
Zanimljivo je kako je čest slučaj da ljudi vegetarijanstvo, i "zdravu" prehranu povezuju sa sojinim šniclima. Al to je samo zato jer ljudi još uvijek ne znaju kuhati na vege način.

Sad se vežem na neki dan kad me sestra pozvala na ručak i dobro se oznojila jer "ja niš ne jedem".   :Laughing:   Ništa podrazumjeva meso i mliječne prizvode.

----------


## mahima

*LeaB* - to svakako nije *temelj* vegetarijanske prehrane; ali reci mi tko i gdje u Zagrebu ima bolji meni za djecu vegetarijance?

----------


## mamma Juanita

> A što se tiče zdrave prehrane - mislim da se to ipak ne može usporediti s jelovnicima iz državnih s obiljem kosanog, mljevenog mesa, jakim začinima itd. (gdje gotovo nikada nema zobi, ječma, heljde itd..., samo riža ili krumpir...)
> Pa ni naš svaki ručak nema proteine... Ali ima doručak i večera, na primjer...


X
zapravo, ono u što sam sigurna da djeci ne fali su proteini.
uostalom, ako jedu mliječno i jaja(a jedu), to su isto proteini

dehidrirani sojini popečci sigurno nisu jednako dobri kao kuhana soja ili tempeh.
ali u usporedbi s ostalom vrtićkom prehranom je meni to daleko prihvatljivije.
da mjesta za pomake i popravke ima i ovdje- svakako.

----------


## cija

Slazem se s mamom mahima da je to najbolji meni za klince u gradu zagrebu. U zadnjih mjesec dana mi smo prosli 5 vrtica dosli skoro na navikavanje i kada su skontali kako to izgleda u praksi briga o djetetu koje je alergicno na mlijeko i jaja su odustali da nam prime dijete u vrtic. Jedni su bili posteni pa rekli da oni to ne mogu prevelika obaveza a drugi su izmisljali razloge. I kada smo jucer napokon u Vitici nasli jedno mijeto bili odusevljeni hranom jer nam napokon odgovara, no danas kad sam zvala vise nema mjesta.

Mi smo opet na cesti bez vrtica, bas sam sokirana.

Nije mi jasno ako je djete alergicno pa to nije zarazna bolest tako se svi rjesavaju i bjeze od odgovornosti.

Divin se mamama koje su uspijele zadrazati svoju makro i vege prehranu bez taki neki zdravstvenih argumenata. Svaka vam cast.

Meni to ide jako tesko, sve sto smo postigli u godinu dana zdrave prehrane sad nemamo vise priliku da nastavimo.

----------


## Mima

Čuj, jeste li probali u Montessori vrtiću u Malešnici? Ne mogu tvrditi iz iskustva, jer moje dijete nije alergično, ali ravnateljica mi je na razgovoru tvrdila da organiziraju posebnu prehranu za djecu koja su alergična ili koja su vegetarijanci.

----------


## mamma Juanita

cija, možeš pokušati pitati u "trnoružici", meni je dijete jedno vrijeme bilo na bezglutenskoj i bezmliječnoj dijeti, dogovarali smo se.
tu im je web stranica pa pogledaj, vjerojatno možeš saznati i iz tel. razgovora.
http://waldorfski-vrtic-trnoruzica.org/

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Meni osobno je draže da mi dijete pojede šnicl nego teksturiranu soju


meni bi to bilo draže jedino u slučaju da je meso netretirano antibioticima i hormnoima, ako zanemarimo činjenica da svejedno u njemu ima adrenalina kojeg životinja ispušta u velikim količinama kada je kolju.
ali ovo meso iz dućana je sve samo ne prirodno uzgojeno, dakle po mom mišljenju po ničemu nije lošije od soje, koju, bdw, te iste životinje jedu.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ovo meso iz dućana je sve samo ne prirodno uzgojeno, dakle po mom mišljenju po ničemu _nije lošije_ od soje


htjela sam reći da nije ništa bolje  :Laughing:

----------


## LeaB

> *LeaB* - to svakako nije *temelj* vegetarijanske prehrane; ali reci mi tko i gdje u Zagrebu ima bolji meni za djecu vegetarijance?


Ma nema, naravno. No moj je osvrt bio na to kako je slaba mašta kuhara koji spravljaju ručkove za klince. Nek svrate na naše vegetarijanske tjedne jelovnike.  :Grin:

----------


## Serpentina

lakto-ovo više od pet godina, cijela trudnoća bez komadića mesa, i brojim  :Smile: 
Za sada ne mogu bez mlijeka i jaja. (vjerojatno mogu ali mi se čini nemoguće)   :Embarassed:  
Malena je jela jučer ribu i povrće kuhano u pilećoj juhi, no mislim da je to to za sada od njezinog druženja sa takvom vrstom hrane. Dvoumim se, mislim da ni MM neće biti na mojoj strani,a li mislim da će i malena biti čudna kao i mama joj.

----------


## passek

Samo da se prijavim na ovaj topic  :Smile: . Nije me dugo bilo i tek sad primijetih. Trebat ce mi vremena za "catch up"  :Smile: .

Inace, ja sam semi-vegetarijanac (riba vrlo rijetko) s velikim simpatijama prema veganskoj ishrani.  Luka je takoder semi-vegetarijanac (povremeno riba). MM nije vegetarijanac no zovem ga "kvazi-vegetarijancem"  :Smile: , jer se zadnjih godina hrani dominantno vege (sto uz nas, sto zato jer mu se cesto svida vege ponuda... ).

Luka je bio u jaslicama/vrticu u Njemackoj gdje smo za njega trazili i dobili vegetarijansku prehranu.  Od rujna ide u gradski vrtic u Zgb-u gdje smo takoder trazili i dobili vege prehranu (nije standard za gradske vrtice u Zgb-u; kao sto cujem jedino Duga ima planiranu vege prehranu, no u vrticima s dobrom voljom i kadrom koji ima simpatija prema vege ili makrobiotickoj prehrani ili bar razumijevanja i fleksibilnosti, ponekad je moguce postici dogovor). Kazu mi da se obroci u kojima bi bilo meso (npr. umaci) pripremaju posebno. Kvaliteta vjerojatno nije kao da je to pomno planirana vege prehrana, no eventualne nedostatke nadoknadimo doma. Bake su dosad takoder prihvatile Lukinu i moju prehranu te se trude kuhati fine vege obroke. 

Pri upisu u vrtic razmatrali smo i privatne vrtice koji nude vege obroke (waldorfske vrtice...), no na kraju je prevagu odnijelo kompromisno rjesenje (vrtic s ucenjem njemackog jezika + fleksibilnost preme vege ishrani + pozicija).

----------


## corny

Joj   :Kiss:   topic je prekrasan... Ja sam očarana makrobiotikom, makar sam još u fazi "odvikavanja"...  :Smile:   Samo se   :Naklon:   vama koji uspjevate...

----------


## Davor

Ja se samo nadam da će to nasilje sa sojom kao vegetarijanskom namirnicom uskoro prestat. Osobito u prehrani djece.

----------


## Anita-AZ

> ovo meso iz dućana je sve samo ne prirodno uzgojeno, dakle po mom mišljenju po ničemu _nije lošije_ od soje
> 			
> 		
> 
> htjela sam reći da nije ništa bolje


A, dođe ti na isto.   :Grin:  




> Ja se samo nadam da će to nasilje sa sojom kao vegetarijanskom namirnicom uskoro prestat. Osobito u prehrani djece.


Ako misliš ono što mislim da misliš, definitivno se slažem. 
Otprilike stav mesojeda prema soji, je kao vegetarijanaca prema mesu, samo su zanemarene činjenice o argumentima zašto su vegetarijanci-vegetarijanci (zdravstveni, ekološki, suosjećajni aspekt).

A što se tiče te teksturirane soje, mi to ne jedemo nikad! Ne bi ni imala ništa protiv (jer više nismo na čistoj makrobiotici) da nemam bolove u trbuhu dan, dva koliko me neobično napuhava. Tako da ništa od toga. A tofu, tempeh su nam favourite. ČAk i naša pranarijanka Omi voli tempeh.

----------


## Teica

*Anita AZ*, nemoj se ljutiti na uletu - koliko poznam i pratim Davorove postove, on je zdušno protiv soje. U svakom obliku.A posebice u prehrani djece.

Isprika ako to i sama znaš  :Smile:

----------


## Anita-AZ

> *Anita AZ*, nemoj se ljutiti na uletu - koliko poznam i pratim Davorove postove, on je zdušno protiv soje. U svakom obliku.A posebice u prehrani djece.
> 
> Isprika ako to i sama znaš


Nisam znala. Zato sam i imala feeling da nisam dobro skužila što misli reći. Thanks.

Ali on je i protiv integralne riže... tako da...    :Razz:

----------


## Davor

Sojina moć da hormonalno ausdrajsa malu djecu (a i odrasle) ju u mojem jelovniku svrstava među namirnice koje dolaze s velikim razmakom. Teksturirana soja se pri tome ne razlikuje drastično od soje u zrnu, osim što je industrijski silovana namirnica. Uostalom, postoji i mungo grah kao odlična alternativa.

Integralnu rižu sam vratio u jelovnik kada sam naučio prednosti GABA riže. Osim u slučaju GABA načina pripreme, integralnu rižu i dalje smatram manje vrijednom namirnicom jer se predugim kuhanjem pretvara u potpuno bezvrjednu masu.

----------


## lucky day

> Sojina moć da hormonalno ausdrajsa malu djecu (a i odrasle) ju u mojem jelovniku svrstava među namirnice koje dolaze s velikim razmakom.


bas sam na radionici j.b. pejic proslu zimu cula da ta razina estrogena koju su naslu u tofuu (mislim) se odnosi samo na industijski radjen tofu... skluzili su kako da isforsiraju proces da bjelancevine iz soje potrebne za pripremu tofua  izvuku brze i u vecim kolicinama - ali nisu skuzili (ili nisu to javno obznanili) da je nusprodukt estrogen... i ko zna sto jos...

onaj radjen od organski uzgojene soje i na sporiji, stari tradicionalan nacin (ali je i duplo skuplji) -  ne spada pod 'hormonalno ausdrajsavajuce' namirnice... bas suprotno...

pa se slobodno mozemo pocastiti tofuom...
UZ ostale mahunarke, naravno...

----------


## Anita-AZ

Čeprkala sam malo po netu, pa sam našla neke tekstove koje sam još davno čitala. No, eto ponovih znanje.
Po jednoj teoriji kažu da su ok samo FERMENTIRANI proizvodi od soje, a ostali svježi ne.

Ono što me zaista zabrinulo jest što sam ja općenito estrogenski tip, a posljednjih godina još više... a konzumiramo sojinog mlijeka u količini da nam je to i ozbiljna stavka u buđetu. (cca 2l dnevno).

Kaj ako je ovo stvarno točno?  :/ 
Alternativa je što? Kravlje mlijeko je prepuno masnoće, antibiotika i hormona također... a i samo po sebi nije zdravo, niti mi odgovara (od malih nogu). 
Rižino i zobeno?

A kako onda bjelančevine zamjeniti osim tempehom? Seitanom? Mahunarkama... ok... ali ima teorija i o mahunarkama i postoje ljudi koji ne konzumiraju ni mahunarke.. pojma nemam o argumentima, ali sigurna sam da ih imaju.
Pa postoje ljudi koji ne konzumiraju kuhanu hranu..... s razlogom.
Postoje ljudi koji ne konzumiraju ništa osim voća... opet s razlogom.

Vise ne znam razlikovati što je napuhana informacija, a što realna. Ali s hormonima (estrogenom) mi je preozbiljno, zato želim znati više!!
Unaprijed hvala.

----------


## mahima

Svi - dakle - moramo postati nutricionisti da bismo se znali prehraniti ili se, što je lakše, prosvijetliti pa ništa ne jesti.  Pretjerivanjima stvarno nema kraja, i proturječnim informacijama   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mahima

Sad se pitam kako to da imam tako zdravo dijete kad jede soju i integralnu rižu i još štošta nezdravo. Valjda imam sreće  :D

----------


## Anita-AZ

Informacija ima svakakvih. Apsolutno sam sigurna da za sve postoje oprečni, zato mislim da je zdravi razum ipak najbolji put. I neki pouzdan izvor informacija.
Ovo sa sojom mi je malo sumnjivo i mislim da je to lansiranje informacije krenulo nakon što je krenula i veća potražnja za tim proizvodima. Malo se priča o tome koliko je kravlje mlijeko loše, a sojino sad zvuči prestrašno. Pogledajmo kako se reklamira kravlje na tv-u... pričaju o kalciju i koječemu, a to sve ne da nije tako, nego je obrnuto.

Ne znam. Zato želim čuti jasne argumente po kojima mogu procjeniti da li je to istina koju ću prihvatiti ili ne.

----------


## akasha

> postoje ljudi koji ne konzumiraju ni mahunarke.. pojma nemam o argumentima, ali sigurna sam da ih imaju.
> Pa postoje ljudi koji ne konzumiraju kuhanu hranu..... s razlogom.
> Postoje ljudi koji ne konzumiraju ništa osim voća... opet s razlogom.


pa postoje ljudi koji ne _konzumiraju ništa_... opet s razlogom   :Wink:  
(u biti konzumiraju nešto što nazivaju prana...)
i koji mene osobno apsolutno interesiraju.
u protekla dva tjedna upoznah još dvoje takva stvorenjca, jednog slo, jednog hr.

__________________________________________________

što se tiče soje meni je jedan čovjek prošle zime pričao hrpu argumenata protiv soje koje je pročitao u časopisu "Nexus", ali sam nažalost zaboravila. rekao je da jedino valjaju ferementirani proizvodi od soje, znači šoju, miso, tempeh? (jesam li u pravu da su to fermentirani proizvodi soje? *ajde znalci, odgovorite pretty please*... i ima li još koji?)
... i još je rekao da shodno tome tofu i sojino mlijeko treb izbjegavati. da li sam ga poslušala? pa i ne baš... jer volim nabrojano papati.

----------


## mahima

Meni se nekako čini da presudnu važnost u pripremi jela imaju ljubav i dobra volja. Na nekoj razini ta lijepa namjera da nahraniš svoje najmilije - pročišćava svaku namirnicu i svako jelo, inače bismo doslovno svi već poumirali ili se porazbolijevali.
Ja sam dijete, gledano s današnjih stajališta o zdravoj prehrani, prilično upitno hranjena - nismo uopće znali ni za što integralno (bijeli je kruh bio stvar prestiža), od žitarica - isključivo bijela riža (nikad čula za heljdu, zob, proso, ječam, ...), nikad probala soju (tofu...), bez masl. ulja - sve se pržilo na svinjskoj masti - meso bar dvaput dnevno na meniju, litre mlijeka itd.
Pa ipak nikada nisam bila bolesna.
Ljubav s kojom je mama kuhala - neizreciva je   :Heart:  
U tome je bit.

----------


## passek

> Čeprkala sam malo po netu, pa sam našla neke tekstove koje sam još davno čitala. No, eto ponovih znanje.
> Po jednoj teoriji kažu da su ok samo FERMENTIRANI proizvodi od soje, a ostali svježi ne.


Evo malo iz moje stare kolekcije:

Umjerenost!
http://www.vegsource.com/talk/health...ges/18426.html
(ovaj mi se link svida: "... being a vegetarian means eating a plant-based diet, NOT a soy-based  diet..."))

http://www.vegansociety.com/phpws/in...=view&FAQ_id=9
http://www.vegetarianbaby.com/articl...monsense.shtml
http://www.vegetarianbaby.com/articl...sgoingon.shtml
(ove americke mjere, a i kolicine hrane  koju konzumiraju me uvijek zbune  :Smile:  )

http://pediatrics.about.com/od/weekl...oy_formula.htm
http://ezinearticles.com/?Is-Soya-Safe?&id=465260

Kontra:
http://www.food.gov.uk/news/newsarch...report0403news
http://www.guardian.co.uk/food/Story/0,,1828158,00.html

Neka objasnjenja:
http://www.foodrevolution.org/what_about_soy.htm
http://www.vegansociety.com/phpws/in...=view&FAQ_id=9
...

Uostalom google ce dati i vise....no treba vremena za filtriranje... (posaljite sto imate)

A kao zanimljivost vidi i:
http://www.ithyroid.com/milk.htm
....

ili google na recimo "estrogen", "milk"...


Mi smo lakto-ovo... no kravlje mlijeko malo konzumiramo (kupujemo bio iz DM-a u Sloveniji). Luka je bio dojen do gotovo 2 godine. Obozava piti rizino mlijeko (sad postoje i s okusima ljesnjaka i sl.), kravlje je probao s negdje 2 godine i ne voli ga bas, sojino pije ponekad.
Mi, u skladu s gornjim naputcima o umjerenosti, soju konzumiramo vrlo rijetko (ponekad sojin odrezak, sarma ili sl.). Povremeno tofu i naravno sojin umak ili miso. 

Zanima me sto poceti s tempehom? Da li je miccura stvarno fermentirana soja? Koji su sve fermentirani sojini proizvodi?

----------


## LeaB

> Uostalom, postoji i mungo grah kao odlična alternativa.


Ajurveda nasuprot makrobiotike. Jedni jedu, drugi baš i ne. 
Tebi je čini se bliskija prva, jel tako? (čini mi se baš to nakon čitanja tvojih postova)

----------


## LeaB

> Koji su sve fermentirani sojini proizvodi?


Tofu, tempeh, shoju, tamari, miso.

----------


## pikula

Moja Di ne pondosi nikakvo mljeko (ni rižino, ni zobeno, a kravlje prepoznaje i u tragovima u kolaču) osim SOM-a od (kršitelj koda). Mislim dojena je do treće godien tako da od druge do treće pila malo toga, ali sad više ne cica pa je to već ozbiljna količina. Ima li tko info da li je ta formula manje štetna od klaisičnog sojinog iz tetrapaka?

----------


## abonjeko

> pa postoje ljudi koji ne _konzumiraju ništa_... opet s razlogom   
> (u biti konzumiraju nešto što nazivaju prana...)
> i koji mene osobno apsolutno interesiraju.
> u protekla dva tjedna upoznah još dvoje takva stvorenjca, jednog slo, jednog hr.


Čuj, i mene apsolutno interesiraju takvi ljudi i takav način života, ali koliko smo mi u mogućnosti tako živjeti - pitanje je!!! :/ 
Poznam i ja puno takvih freakova ALI ti ljudi ne rade gotovo ništa, nemaju fizičke niti psihičke napore, njihov je život tako složen da slobodno mogu pola dana meditirati.

Krasno - ja kažem, ALI mi tako živjeti ne možemo jer ovisimo o privređivanju (fuck it!)

Mene još više zadivljuju frutersi koji postoje već nekoliko generacija... Jedu samo voće i prelijepi su, prečisti...  :Heart:

----------


## LeaB

Osoba koja osjeti poziv za životom na prani, živi potpuno drugačiji život koji je podređen baš tome što treba.
Netko kaže da je biti makrobiotičar teško, da se nema vremana, no ja kažem da je to stvar prioriteta, ali ne samo svjesnih.

----------


## abonjeko

> Osoba koja osjeti poziv za životom na prani, živi potpuno drugačiji život koji je podređen baš tome što treba.
> Netko kaže da je biti makrobiotičar teško, da se nema vremana, no ja kažem da je to stvar prioriteta, ali ne samo svjesnih.


Da, u biti  :Heart:  ...imaš potpuno pravo!!!!  :Love:

----------


## Savitri

Da se ubacim....
 :Bye:  

MM i ja smo laktovegetarijanci već 8 godina, 
ali smo se prebacili na sirovu hranu (ne još potpuno, al trudimo se...) u
zadnjih god i pol........

Super stvar   :Razz:  

mrkva, cikla, peršin, svi lukovi, celer, paprika,
paradajz, karfiol, kelj, brokula, samoniklo jestivo bilje 
(kopriva, maslačak,
tratinčica, šumska jagoda, medvjeđi luk, vlasac, stolisnik, loboda,...)
svo začinsko bilje, špinat, blitva, zelje, đumbir, jabuke.....

sve sve sveeeee se kod nas klopa naribano (uvijek min 5 vrsta povrća, čega već ima sezonski..) sirovo kao salata + maslinovo, bučino ulje, limun i tamari  

mogu unutra i razne sjemenke.....

voće isto tak u sokovnik (u kombinaciji s povrćem), 

a od žitarica sirovo jedemo amaranth, zob, rižu, ječam, proso (imam ručni aparat za pahuljice i brašno/krupicu ) sve usitnim i namočim večer prije da omekani ..... ludilo.......... 

kuhamo mahunarke i još nekaj sitno nekad za gušt, ali SIROVO RULEZ   :Grin:  

E da, i sirovo kozje mlijeko (by Mala & Lena - naše kozice   :Heart:  )

Tak ću hranit i malenu kad malo naraste (ne mogu baš djetetu odmah uvalit sve sirovo)   :Laughing:  

...za sad kombinacija kuhano/ sirovo pa postepeno povećavam sirovo kroz god dana....

Eto...... cheers   :Heart:

----------


## Serpentina

kako si se odlučila za sirovo?
ja sve kuham na pari ili u vodi i ljudi me gledaju  :shock:  _a zaprška, malo kapulice pa ulja pa brašna..._.

Gdje kupiti amaranth?

----------


## smile8

I ja sam isto na 80% sirovoga. Jedva cekam onih 100%   :Laughing:  . Cak si radim i poznati zeleni napitak osvjezenja by Oprah ( jabuka, spinat, krastavac,limun,đinđer),ponekad je mljac ponekad   :Razz:  .
Naravno da ne lupetam okolo o tome, jer ljudi ne prihvacaju vegetraijanstvo a kamoli sirovu prehranu!

----------


## lollipop

Serpentina, fino kazes Jadranki da kaze Robiju da ti uzme amaranth na Trsatu pored crkve gdje ide po marendu svaki dan   8)

----------


## Serpentina

A tko je Robi   :Embarassed:

----------


## lollipop

hej...   :Smile:  robi radi s jadrankom, pa mu jadranka prica o tvojoj curici. i svaki dan ide po marendu na trsat. tamo je ducan zdrave hrane, mislim da se bas tako i zove, gdje osim amarantha mozes kupit jos svasta zdravo... fin ducan.

----------


## Serpentina

I'm busted   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  
Bila već (pred koji vikend) i sad je se ok, nabavila sam. Jesu li dobili alge?

----------


## lollipop

stigle. imaju wakame i kombu, bit ce i jos neka, ali ne znam koja. u ponedjeljak ti mogu tocno reci.  :Smile:

----------


## ra

hijiki  :Wink: 

lollipop,  8)

----------


## Serpentina

kako pobogu sredit wakame??
uvijek su mi nekako ... fuj. i u miso juhi i u mom bućkurišu, dugačke i odvratne i smrde po moru (logično)

----------


## Serpentina

i jel se suribachi može prati u mašini?
MM je klinčiće pobio unutra i sad izgleda blago rečeno - gnjusno 
ne da mi se ribati ofrkors sa četkicama za zube (no ako je zadnji izlaz, hoću)

----------


## abonjeko

> Da se ubacim....
>  
> 
> MM i ja smo laktovegetarijanci već 8 godina, 
> ali smo se prebacili na sirovu hranu (ne još potpuno, al trudimo se...) u
> zadnjih god i pol........
> 
> Super stvar   
> 
> ...


BRAVO!!!!!  :Naklon:  

 :Heart:

----------


## Davor

Podižem.
Dobio sam obavijest od prijatelja životinja kojim se pozivaju roditelji s djecom i budući roditelji malih vegetarijanaca i vegana na konstruktivno druženje:




> Pozivamo sve roditelje da dodju sa svojom djecom vegetarijancima i veganima svih dobnih skupina na zajednicko druzenje kako bismo razmijenili iskustva i dobili korisne informacije uz lezernu atmosferu.
> 
> Dobrodosli su i trudnice i parovi vegetarijanci koji namjeravaju uskoro imati djecu te oni koji planiraju prijeci sa svojom djecom na vegetarijansku ili vegansku prehranu.
> 
> Informativno druzenje za djecu i roditelje zapocet ce u nedjelju, 5. travnja 2009. u 11 sati u prostorijama Udruge, Gajeva 47, Zagreb.
> 
> Takodjer pozivamo sve koji mogu pomoci u kampanji za uvodjenje vegetarijanskih obroka u javne institucije u kojoj cemo se usredociti upravo na uvodjenje vegetarijanske i veganske opcije u skolama i vrticima.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Peterlin

Hvala na linkovima...

Mi (još) nismo u ovoj grupi, ali smo odavno pomaknuli težište prehrane prema principima makrobiotike i to je super.

----------


## abonjeko

> Podižem.
> Dobio sam obavijest od prijatelja životinja kojim se pozivaju roditelji s djecom i budući roditelji malih vegetarijanaca i vegana na konstruktivno druženje:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Pozivamo sve roditelje da dodju sa svojom djecom vegetarijancima i veganima svih dobnih skupina na zajednicko druzenje kako bismo razmijenili iskustva i dobili korisne informacije uz lezernu atmosferu.
> ...


E, ovo nama tako nedostaje u nefleksibilnom DBK-u!  :Sad:

----------


## Serpentina

dobila na mail
srećom pa ne možemo doći   :Sad:

----------


## DiLala

ma ja vam se svima divim, super ste, ja nisam vegetarijanka - jedemo mi u obitelji sve - mesa doduše stvarno malo, po slobodnoj procjeni mjesečno - 1 kg mesa, s time da ga često bacim jer se ne pojede, imala sam fazu kad sam htjela prijeći na vege ali sam naišla na 2 problema:
1. okolina
2. jednostavno mi nije pasalo, instinkt mi je reko da mi to ne treba, a s obzirom koliko mesa pojedem mislim da si to mogu priuštiti (zdravstveno)

Ovaj prvi razlog - "okolina" -  mi je bilo pretužno, ko da živim u pretpovijesno doba u pećini punoj mog plemena koje samo ždere mesine a mene koja jedem bilje najrađe bi zatukli toljagama.... koma....
Nisu imali razumijevanja i osjećala sam ko da me osuđuju na sve moguće načine, mislim si pa što im je? Pa kaj koga briga kaj ko jede???????
Jednostavno mi to nije nikako jasno???
Zato vam ja čestitam i ako naiđete na nerazumijevanje okoline - baš vas briga

----------


## lollipop

> Ovaj prvi razlog - "okolina" -  mi je bilo pretužno, ko da živim u pretpovijesno doba u pećini punoj mog plemena koje samo ždere mesine a mene koja jedem bilje najrađe bi zatukli toljagama.... koma....
> Nisu imali razumijevanja i osjećala sam ko da me osuđuju na sve moguće načine, mislim si pa što im je? Pa kaj koga briga kaj ko jede???????
> Jednostavno mi to nije nikako jasno???


griz po griz, korak po korak, okolina se navikne. 
i na kraju neke im se stvari i svide... 
pusa DiLala  :Kiss:

----------


## ivanas

Pročitala sam cijeli topic i našla puno zanimljivih ideja i nekoliko zanimljivih recepata, hvala. 

Nisam vegetarijanac, jedem povremeno ribu i plodove mora, na mlijeko i jogurte sam alergična, ponekad pojedem samo malo tvrdog sira. 

Ponovo sam u fazi preispitivanja svoje prehrane i čitam intenzivno o tome.  koliko sam do sada saznala iz raznoraznih izvora, jedini problem kod veganske prehrane je što nakon 3-5 godina se smanje zalihe vitamina b12 u organizmu i mogu nastupiti zdravstveni problemi. 

U broju 75. časopisa Svjetlost naisla sam na zanimljiv članak autor Gabriel Cousens, koji je od 1973. vegan, a od 1983. konzumira samo sirovu hranu.On dugo godina istraživa tu problematiku, i navodi da je neophodno uzimati nadomjestak vitamina u obliku dodatka.

Meso, osim ribe sam izbacila najvise iz zdravstvenih razloga, potom ekoloških a o etičkim se jos dvoumim, zato i jedem ribu. 
Dvoumim se iz razloga što ne samo da su životinje živa bića, koja osjećaju i imaju inteligenciju, već su to i biljke. Ona teorija o višim i nižim bićima, ne drži mi vodu pošto je u mnogo istraživanja  uočeno da biljke također posjeduju  i inteligenciju i osjećaje, a u to sam se mogla i sama uvjeriti. Iz tog razloga neki jogiji jedu samo otpale plodove biljaka. Neki također žive na prani, bez da jedu fizičku hranu. 

Hraniti se moramo i potrebna nam je jos uvijek fizička hrana da bi opstali tu gdje jesmo i trenutno mi se čini da je najbitnije poštovanje koje osjećamo prema bićima koja nam služe kao hrana, da osjećamo zahvalnost što postoje tu i omogućavaju nam da preživimo, te da ne bacamo hranu i/ili jedemo više nego nam je potrebno da bi bili zdravi i sposobni za kvalitetan život. 

Ovo su samo moja trenutna stajališta, u fazi sam preispitivanja. 

Zanima me iz kojih ste razloga prestali jesti meso, kako se to odrazilo na vaše duhovno stanje, je li tome predhodila možda neka duhovna tehnika kao meditacija ili nesto sl.

----------


## DiLala

> trenutno mi se čini da je najbitnije poštovanje koje osjećamo prema bićima koja nam služe kao hrana, da osjećamo zahvalnost što postoje tu i omogućavaju nam da preživimo, te da ne bacamo hranu i/ili jedemo više nego nam je potrebno da bi bili zdravi i sposobni za kvalitetan život.


slažem se - to je vrlo, vrlo bitno i dakako - ne osuđivati ovog ili onog jer jede ovo ili ono.
Ja kad sam u kratkoj fazi prešla na vegetarijanstvo (samo bez mesa, mlijeko sam uključila ali smanjila) učinila sam to iz zdravstvenih razloga ali i zato što mi je bilo žao životinja - ali i razmišljala sam kakvu njihovu energiju jedem - uzimam s obzirom na to kako su dospjele do mog tanjura....
no sada opet jedem sve ali s poštovanjem...

----------


## MGrubi

> Hraniti se moramo i potrebna nam je jos uvijek fizička hrana da bi opstali tu gdje jesmo i trenutno mi se čini da je najbitnije poštovanje koje osjećamo prema bićima koja nam služe kao hrana, da osjećamo zahvalnost što postoje tu i omogućavaju nam da preživimo, te da ne bacamo hranu i/ili jedemo više nego nam je potrebno da bi bili zdravi i sposobni za kvalitetan život. 
> .


jedan veliki X

srdela će biti pojedena, bilo od mene  ili morskog pasa
to je njeno mjesto na Zemlji
žao mi je što nemam opciju da kupim košer meso (mislim da se tako zove) koje je ubijano na poseban način, sa poštivanjem prema životinji

na sirojelstvo sam naletjela, slučajno, svidjelo mi se
i moram priznati da u dane kad sam preko 50% obroka sirovo, imam puno više energije a i dobre volje
kad sam večijnski na kuhanoj hrani, onda sam tromija

navodno bakterije u našem debelom crijevu proizvde B12 .. samo se ne zna zašto ga tijelo ne koristi

----------


## ivanas

> navodno bakterije u našem debelom crijevu proizvde B12 .. samo se ne zna zašto ga tijelo ne koristi


Pročitala sam da mi u debelom crijevu iz bakterija koje ga nastanjuju stvaramo B12 ali da se taj B12 stvara u području ispod ponovne apsorpcije te da ga zato ne možemo iskoristiti. 

Ipak, i vegani mogu s kvalitetnim nadomjestkom taj problem riješiti bez da naruše zdravlje. 

Moj glavni razlog zašto sam prestala jesti meso je način na koji životinje žive i umiru. U prirodi životinja je dio hranidbenog lanca i živi slobodno, do trenutka kad postaje hrana nekoj drugoj životinju, s tim da je to najčešće kad prirodno oslabi ili se ozljedi pa je lak plijen. Isto tako ljudi koji žive u prirodi love životinje i uzimaju samo onoliko koliko im je potrebno, bez da narušavaju prirodni red. 

Kod uzgoja životinja na modernim farmama, životinje su cijeli vijek zatočene, ne vide sunce već žive na umjetnom svjetlu, bez da se mogu pomaknuti, nabite jedna na drugu,  da ne govorim o načinu na koji ih ubijaju. Hrana je energija, i tu energiju straha, andrenalina i patnje mi unosimo u svoj organizam.

----------


## ivanas

Odlučila sam sad u proljeće probati jesti što više sirove hrane, pa ako tko ima koji dobar recept ili miks?

----------


## MGrubi

> Hrana je energija, i tu energiju straha, andrenalina i patnje mi unosimo u svoj organizam.


slažem se

masovan uzgoj je zločin, kako su životinje boležljive onda ih filaju antibioticima , a antibiotici utječu na povečanje mase za 10%

bolesna životinje = bolestan čovjek

----------


## stray_cat

mi vam samo mozemo zavidjeti

nase vegeterijanstvo nije upalilo jer sebastianov autizam kod njega izazvao vrlo ograniceno prihvacanje namirnica. jednostavno ga ne mozes dobiti da nesto proba ili pocne jesti

takodjer mu je zaostala motorika usta i sa 5 god jos uvijek ne moze zvakati paradajz, mrkvu ili recim ogrozdje. nase se voce svodi na jabuke i banane, a povrce samo na krastavce

sve ostalo ide kroz svjeze iscjedjene sokove ili kroz podvaljivanje u sosu za tjesteninu pa sve zamaskirano paradajzom i cesnjakom

i jos ima intoleranciju na gluten i casein

nemate pojma kak ste sretne

----------


## ivanas

Jesi mu probala voće i povrće miksati pa podvaliti u obliku ska, ili kasice pa u njih staviti svasta?

----------


## Indi

Ja sam laktovegetarijanac već skoro 15godina, mada sam zapravo latentni vegan   :Grin:  

Dok nisam imala bebicu bila sam isključiva u pogledu odgoja svoje bebice, no sad kad je bebica tu i ima tatu" povremenog" mesojeda, ali ipak mesojeda, moji stavovi se mijenjaju jer joj ne želim stvoriti konfuziju zbog različitosti moje i muževe prehrane. No, ne mislim joj ga nuditi i trudit ću se da usvoji moje zdrave navike, nadajući se da je ipak na mene i da joj meso neće biti pretjerano ukusno i privlačno.

Klinci, zapravo nemaju pojma što je meso i vjerujem da ga mnogi od njih ne bi nije jeli da znaju, no to je neka druga tema. Moja ga je nećakinja od 4 godine neki dan u zamišljenoj igri sadila u vrt zajedno s povrćem. Kad je pitah zna li kako se dobiva meso, nije znala, a ja joj nisam imala srca objašnjavati....Nakon toga smo papale seitan za kojeg zna kako se dobiva :D

----------


## stray_cat

> Jesi mu probala voće i povrće miksati pa podvaliti u obliku ska, ili kasice pa u njih staviti svasta?


pa tako i radimo samo neke okuse ne prihvaca, zato su nam problem proteini. 

imam sokovnik na centrifugu, taj pretvara u sok cak i mrkvu, celer, sve redom

kuhinja mi izgleda ko izlozba kuhinjskih pomagala

nije da on jede meso svaki dan ali nije vegeterijanac  :Sad:

----------


## ivanas

Nema veze sto nije vegetarijanac, bitno je da ima mamu koja se trudi u danim okolnostima najbolje sto moze da ga hrani zdravo.   :Heart:

----------


## passek

Počeli smo razmišljati o školi... S vege prehranom u vrtićima i u Njemačkoj i u Zagrebu (i privatnim vrtićima i gradskom vrtiću - pisala sam ranije o tome) nismo imali problema (stvari se mijenjaju, a vjerojatno smo imali i sreće da je, baš i  položajem, najpogodniji gradski vrtić izuzetno naklonjen zdravoj prehrani i reklo bi se fleksibilan...)...

Kako prema vašim iskustvima izgleda školska prehrana (tijekom nastave i u dnevnom boravku)? Da li ste, ako ste tražili, uspjeli dobiti vegetarijanske obroke za djecu?

----------


## abonjeko

> Kako prema vašim iskustvima izgleda školska prehrana (tijekom nastave i u dnevnom boravku)? Da li ste, ako ste tražili, uspjeli dobiti vegetarijanske obroke za djecu?


Mi smo dobili vegetarijansku prehranu na upit, ali isključivo u privatnim jaslicama/vrtiću...državne kod nas još nisu evaluirale....  :Sad:  (što za mene znači dupli trošak vrtića isključivo radi prehrane)!

----------


## passek

> Mi smo dobili vegetarijansku prehranu na upit, ali isključivo u privatnim jaslicama/vrtiću...državne kod nas još nisu evaluirale....  (što za mene znači dupli trošak vrtića isključivo radi prehrane)!


Da. Razumijem to. Mi smo isto prvo pitali za klopu... A gdje ste vi? 

2007. kad smo Luku upisivali u vrtic sam snimila situaciju u Zagrebu i bilo je i privatnih i drzavnih vrtica otvorenih za kompromis a manji broj cak i s posebnim vege menu-ima (ako nekog zanima mogu poslati info). 

Ima li itko iskustva sa zagrebackim skolama i eventualnim vegetarijanskim ili bar bezmesnim varijantama obroka?

----------

